# Steam: Herbst-Sale mit fantastischen Angeboten ist gestartet!



## Darkmoon76 (23. November 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Herbst-Sale mit fantastischen Angeboten ist gestartet!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Herbst-Sale mit fantastischen Angeboten ist gestartet!


----------



## schmoki (23. November 2016)

Irgendwie sind die Rabatte geringer als sonst :o Nur 66% auf EU4 DLC, die schon seit Jahren immer bei 75% sind 

Cities Skylines für 6,99€ ist aber natürlich nice, wenn mans noch nicht hat.


----------



## bundesgerd (23. November 2016)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, daß die Steam-Spiele viel teurer als früher sind.
(Unabhängig von den Sales)
Kann das sein?


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2016)

Logisch. Die Releasepreise von AAA-Titeln sind auch mittlerweile (bis auf Ausnahmen) gestiegen (50-55 EUR sind mittlerweile an Day1 normal, teilweise schon 60 EUR) Vor wenigen Jahren waren es noch 40-45 EUR. Hinzu kommen Seasonpässe u.s.w.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (24. November 2016)

Sie werden erst für 60 angeboten um im sale Rabatt zu geben, womit diese dann wie damals ~40-50€ kosten und die Leute es kaufen, weil es im Angebot ist ;D


----------



## Exar-K (24. November 2016)

Arkham Knight kostet immer noch 20€?
Erstaunlich, die vorherigen Teile waren alle schon deutlich früher viel günstiger.
Und wenn man bedenkt, dass Arkham Knight auch die größte "Bauchlandung" der Reihe war, verwundert das umso mehr.


----------



## McDrake (24. November 2016)

bundesgerd schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, daß die Steam-Spiele viel teurer als früher sind.
> (Unabhängig von den Sales)
> Kann das sein?



Einige Titel wurden für Schweizer Käufer, seit der Franken/Eruo-Umstellung vor ca einem Jahr ziemlich teurer:
Schweizer Franken im Shop: Juhuu...not :: Deutsches Forum
https://www.reddit.com/r/Steam/comments/3tfuni/comparing_the_prices_before_and_after_the_recent/


Grade Topptitp sind teurer als im normalen Retail.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. November 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Arkham Knight kostet immer noch 20€?
> Erstaunlich, die vorherigen Teile waren alle schon deutlich früher viel günstiger.
> Und wenn man bedenkt, dass Arkham Knight auch die größte "Bauchlandung" der Reihe war, verwundert das umso mehr.



Ja, ich bin auch überrascht, dass es viele solcher Titel kaum in richtigen Sales gibt. Vor zwei, drei Jahren kamen viele Titel wirklich günstig. Die sind selbst heute teilw. in Sales wieder teurer und die neueren Spiele sinken nicht annähernd so stark im Preis. 

Na ja, ich bin jetzt durch die niedrigen Preise verwöhnt und habe ohnehin genug Spiele, hat den Vorteil, dass ich bei diesen Pseudo-Sales nichts kaufe(n) (brauche).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Arkham Knight kostet immer noch 20€?
> Erstaunlich, die vorherigen Teile waren alle schon deutlich früher viel günstiger.
> Und wenn man bedenkt, dass Arkham Knight auch die größte "Bauchlandung" der Reihe war, verwundert das umso mehr.


Ich meine ich hätte es vor kurzem bei Bundlestars oder Greenmangaming für knapp 14 Euro gesehen.

Edit:
Es IST (!) bei Bundlestars im Angebot. 15 Euro inkl. diverser DLCs 
Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (24. November 2016)

Irgendwie vermisse ich die _*fantastischen*_ Angebote. Sollen die noch kommen oder ist das nur als Aufreißer so dahin geschrieben?


----------



## Spiritogre (24. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Irgendwie vermisse ich die _*fantastischen*_ Angebote. Sollen die noch kommen oder ist das nur als Aufreißer so dahin geschrieben?



Gute Angebote, finde ich, gibt es aktuell nur beim EA Sale bei Origin. Da sind ein paar nette Kracher bei, Dragon Age Inquisition ab 5 Euro, je nach Version, bzw. 8 oder 15 Euro für das Komplettpaket.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. November 2016)

werde ich wohl wieder passen. Nix dabei was ich will und nicht schon habe oder zu teuer.


----------



## Orzhov (24. November 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> werde ich wohl wieder passen. Nix dabei was ich will und nicht schon habe oder zu teuer.



Geht es dir eigentlich auch so das diese Sales mit der Zeit weniger Spaß machen und das zu einem Teil auch daran liegt das die Rabatte subjektiv zu gering ausfallen?


----------



## Batze (24. November 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Geht es dir eigentlich auch so das diese Sales mit der Zeit weniger Spaß machen und das zu einem Teil auch daran liegt das die Rabatte subjektiv zu gering ausfallen?


Das geht wohl vielen so, die Sales von damals waren noch richtige Sales. 
Jetzt hat Steam damit zu kämpfen das es eben die ganze Zeit über Angebote im Net gibt die die Sales teilweise Lächerlich machen.
Steam hat das was davor war. Was war davor?
Kein Steam, und Steam hat den Online Verkauf nach vorne gebracht, mal abgesehen von dem beschissenem DRM, aber das muss man ja mal sagen können, auch ich als Steam Gegner. Aber jetzt hängt Steam Meilenweit hinterher, also rein Preislich.
Deshalb verstehe ich es auch nicht das so etwas wie Steam was nun wirklich überteuert ist immer noch so beworben wird! (Stichwort Werbung Gelder )
Andere sind da besser, aber da gibt es keine Werbung für, warum nicht? 
Key Seller sind nichts wofür man sich schämen muss wenn man es nutzt und so gut wie jeder nutzt es, so etwas nennt man _*Globalisierung für den Normal Kleinen Bürger*_.
Wo zahlt Steam noch mal Europäisch/Deutschland seine Steuern wenn Steam in Deutschland seien Online Waren/Dienstleistungen verkauft?


----------



## LOX-TT (24. November 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Geht es dir eigentlich auch so das diese Sales mit der Zeit weniger Spaß machen und das zu einem Teil auch daran liegt das die Rabatte subjektiv zu gering ausfallen?



ja würde ich schon sagen, "früher" hab ich mich gefreut  auf die großen Sales im Sommer oder zu Weihnachten, jetzt ist es eher so nach dem Motto "oh, ist schon wieder Sale?"


----------



## Chronik (24. November 2016)

Nun habe gerade meine Wishlist gecheckt!
Das Spiel was mich am meisten Reizt ist (so blöd das auch klinkt) GTA V! Denk ihr das Steam zum WS noch ein paar mehr Prozente (sprich 66 auf GTA V gibt, oder ist das eher unwarscheinlich? Weil das einfach in der jungeren Vergangenheit nie der Fall war!

btw: bin mal gespannt wieviel Rabatt es auf RimWorld zum WS gibt?


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2016)

Naja, irgendwann setzt halt immer ein Sättigungseffekt ein, speziell dann, wenn man schon fast den ganzen (guten) Steamkatalog an Spielen, die älter als 2-3 Jahre sind, besitzt...  

Ich finde den Sale aber ziemlich gut, speziell für Leute, die noch nicht so viele Spiele haben. Liste an guten Angeboten (Auswahl, alles unter 28€):

Portal 2€
Battlefield Bad Company 2 2,50€
Witcher 2 EE 3€
Faster than Light 3€
Dishonored 3,50€
Portal 2 4€
Dyscourse 4€
Killer is Dead Nightmare Edition 4€
Hotline Miami 2 4€
This War of Mine 4€
Portal Bundle 4,50€
Ryse Son of Rome 5€
Life is Strange Season 1 5€
Saints Row IV Complete 5€
Transistor 5€
Far Cry 3 5€
Undertale 5€
Payday 2 5€
Outlast 5€
Cities Skylines 6€
The Walking Dead 6€
XCOM Enemy Unkown Complete 6€
Divinity Dragon Commander 6€
Banished 6,50€
TASTEE 7€
Prison Architect 7€
Mass Effect 1+2 7€
Metro Redux Bundle 7,50€
Styx: Master of Shadows 7,50€
 Civilization V 7,50€
Baldurs Gate 2 EE 8€
Icewind Dale EE 8€
Sniper Elite 3 9€
Watch_Dogs 9€ (5€ bei Amazon)
Tropico 5 Complete 9€
Dark Souls 10€ (5€ bei Amazon)
Talos Principle 10€
The Flame in the Flood 10€
The Long Dark 10€
Borderlands 2 GOTY 10€
Total War Attila 10€
Dishonored Complete 10€
Assassins Creed Black Flag 10€
Age of Decadence 11€
Alien Isolation Collection 12€
 Assassins Creed Unity 12€ (7,50€ bei Uplay)
 Dragons Dogma 12€
SOMA 12€
Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel 12€
Mount & Blade Complete 12€
 Just Cause 3 12,50€
Act of Aggression 13,50€
Darkest Dungeon 14€
Homefront: The Revolution 14€
Batman Arkham Knight 15€
 Witcher 3 15€
Far Cry 4 15€ (7,50€ bei Uplay)
Wasteland 2 DC 16€
Homeworld: Desert of Kharak 16€
Pillars of Eternity 17€
Elite Dangerous 17€
Arma 3 17,50€
The Technomancer 18€
Fallout 4 20€
Doom 20€ (17€ bei Amazon)
Rainbow Six Siege 20€ (18€ bei Amazon)
Metal Gear Solid V Complete 20€
Assassins Creed Syndicate 20€ (15€ bei Amazon)
Divinity Original Sin EE 20€
Anno 2205 20€ (19€ bei Amazon, 25€ für die Complete Edition bei Uplay)
The Witness 22€
Project Cars GOTY 23€
XCOM 2 25€
Dirt Rallye 25€
Far Cry Primal 25€ (18€ bei Amazon)
The Division 25€ (18€ bei Amazon, 20€ bei Uplay)
Hitman - Complete First Season 25€
Deus Ex Mankind Divided 25€
Stellaris 27€
Quantum Break 28€


----------



## Chronik (24. November 2016)

Also ich habe 16 Games in meiner Gamelist (nicht Wishlist), von den Angeboten habe ich schon 7 in meiner Gamelist (nämlich Cities Skylines, Darkest Dungeon, Prison Architect, XCOM Enemy Unkown Complete, Tropico 5 Complete, Banished und This War of Mine), mhh gut es sollen noch XCOM 2, Just Cause 3 (wo ich mir Storytechnisch die meisten Sorgen mache, lohnt sich das Game überhaupt, ...) und GTA V (was nicht in der LIste ist [weil 29,99, der Sale-Preis ist eine *Schweinerei*!])


----------



## Orzhov (24. November 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ja würde ich schon sagen, "früher" hab ich mich gefreut  auf die großen Sales im Sommer oder zu Weihnachten, jetzt ist es eher so nach dem Motto "oh, ist schon wieder Sale?"



"Damals" waren Sales für mich wie stöbern auf dem Flohmarkt. Selbst wenn man nichts gefunden hat, das Stöbern an sich war unterhaltsam genug. Jetzt fühlt es sich so an als ob man die Prospekte von Discountern durchschaut und überlegt ob man wirklich 500g Hackfleisch kaufen möchte.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (24. November 2016)

bei Just Cause 3 bin ich auch noch am überlegen
Die Vorgänger hab ich alle gespielt und fand es schon geil, aber immer das selbe mit den Festungen einnehmen war am Ende auch öde und soll ja wieder so sein? Der größte Spass wird vermutlich wieder sein, wie bringt man die Leute am coolsten um? ^^

Gibts eigentlich wieder irgendeine versteckte Aktion seitens Steam? Weiß da schon einer was? Die Bilder mit den Texten im Sale werden ja nen Sinn haben oder?


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gute Angebote, finde ich, gibt es aktuell nur beim EA Sale bei Origin. Da sind ein paar nette Kracher bei, Dragon Age Inquisition ab 5 Euro, je nach Version, bzw. 8 oder 15 Euro für das Komplettpaket.


Origin wird aber teilweise von Amazon noch unterboten. Dort gibt es Titanfall 2 für 30€ derzeit und  Battlefront für 13€.

GTA V gibt es bei Amazon gerade übrigens auch billiger als bei Steam für 25€. Doom kostet ganze 17€.


----------



## Batze (24. November 2016)

Es würde vollkommen reichen wenn PCG solche Anzeigen als Werbung deklarieren würde, dann wäre alles klar und alles ok und Ehrlich. Null Problemo.
Aber das alles noch Hoch pushen als fantastisches Angebot.
Also ich bitte euch.

Huch, ich hatte ja vergessen, Überteuerte Spiele ganz Groß immer wieder anzupreisen, immer wieder für genau eine Firma anzupreisen ist ja im Sinne des Gamers. 
Huch, das darf natürlich nicht sein und nicht angesprochen werden.
Man könnte ja in den Verdacht kommen , gekauft, Werbung, Klick bait, blos das nicht, darf man ja nicht sagen.


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Es würde vollkommen reichen wenn PCG solche Anzeigen als Werbung deklarieren würde, dann wäre alles klar und alles ok und Ehrlich. Null Problemo.
> Aber das alles noch Hoch pushen als fantastisches Angebot.
> Also ich bitte euch.
> Wie verlogen ist das denn.



du kapierst es wirklich nicht, oder?
"die leute" interessiert DAS!!!
geht das irgendwann mal in dein hirn?


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Huch, ich hatte ja vergessen, Überteuerte Spiele ganz Groß immer wieder anzupreisen, immer wieder für genau eine Firma anzupreisen ist ja im Sinne des Gamers.


Black Friday & Spiele-Schnäppchen: Deals, Sales, Gratis-Spiele - Überblick
PS Store: Mega-Rabatt-Wochenende zum Black Friday
Amazon Cyber Monday 2016: Schnäppchen-Tipps am Donnerstag - PS4, Xbox One, Blu-rays
Ubisoft: Black Friday Sale mit vielen Angeboten auf aktuelle Highlights
Origin: Großer Cyber Sale mit vielen Rabatten - jetzt mit Geschenk-Funktion
GOG: Großer Black Friday Sale - Limbo auf GOG Connect kostenlos

Genau, die PCG macht immer nur Werbung für genau EINE FIRMA, dieses große Konglomerat, zu dem Valve, Ubisoft, EA, Sony, Microsoft, Amazon und noch weitere gehören. Bestimmt bekommt die PCG sogar noch Geld von dieser ominösen Firma, damit  noch mehr Werbung geschaltet wird, obwohl es gar keine Konkurrenz gibt... 

Und um welche "überteuerten" Spiele geht es?  Ich habe in diesem Thread bereits eine umfangreiche Liste verfasst, auf der viele Spiele zu finden sind, die eben NICHT überteuert sind (verglichen mit dem Releasepreis und der gebotenen Qualität bzw. Spielspaß). Ob dir das persönlich immer noch zu viel ist, musst natürlich du wissen. Aber bitte nicht von dir automatisch auf alle anderen schließen.


----------



## Batze (24. November 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du kapierst es wirklich nicht, oder?
> "die leute" interessiert DAS!!!
> geht das irgendwann mal in dein hirn?


Was du so denkst interessiert wirklich nicht, das stimmt. 
Und was andere Leute interessiert so alles, weiß du bestimmt nicht. Dafür bist du leider einfach nicht reif genug bzw. dir fehlt wohl eventuell die Bildung dafür. Dafür hockst du einfach nur zu Hause wohl rum und weißt wohl nicht was so alles passiert. Das hast du ja leider schon des öfteren genau so Preisgegeben in Form deiner Kommentare.
Verwechsel bitte deine komische Denkweise und dein Hirn nicht mit anderen.


----------



## Batze (24. November 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Black Friday & Spiele-Schnäppchen: Deals, Sales, Gratis-Spiele - Überblick
> PS Store: Mega-Rabatt-Wochenende zum Black Friday
> Amazon Cyber Monday 2016: Schnäppchen-Tipps am Donnerstag - PS4, Xbox One, Blu-rays
> Ubisoft: Black Friday Sale mit vielen Angeboten auf aktuelle Highlights
> ...


Also ich sehe da keine Großen Schnäppchen. Das sind Preise wie es sie das gesamte Jahr fast überall gibt. Aber da natürlich angeboten von den Großen Firmen.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da keine Großen Schnäppchen. Das sind Preise wie es sie das gesamte Jahr fast überall gibt. Aber da natürlich angeboten von den Großen Firmen.


Wenn du mit "großen Firmen" die zu 100% legalen Firmen meinst, dann ja. Klar gibt es viele Spiele auch sonst oft günstig oder noch günstiger in diversen Keyshops, nur weiß der Kunde da halt nicht, wo die Keys wirklich her  kommen und ob der Entwickler von dem Geld jemals auch nur einen Cent sieht.  Ob man das als Kunde als wichtig erachtet oder nicht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.  Aber was ist jetzt genau dein Problem? Dass PCG nicht mehr Werbung für Keyshops macht? Really? Wem wäre damit wirklich geholfen, außer vielleicht den mehr oder weniger legal operierenden Keyshopbetreibern? Ich würde mal behaupten, dass diejenigen Kunden, die in solchen Shops einkaufen, ganz sicher nicht die PCG brauchen, um sie auf die Preise dort aufmerksam zu machen. Andere Zielgruppe und andere Informationslage und so...


----------



## Batze (24. November 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich habe in diesem Thread bereits eine umfangreiche Liste verfasst, .................


Top, dazu in aller Ehren für deine Auflistung.
Aber was ist davon wirklich Billig?
Gibt es , sagen wir mal die Top Spiele davon seit Monaten billiger überall in diversen Shops.
So meine ich das. Steam ist einfach nur noch Teuer, jeder weiß das und jeder der rechnen kann kauft nicht mehr mehr Steam, schon lange nicht mehr. Ist nun  mal so.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Top, dazu in aller Ehren für deine Auflistung.
> Aber was ist davon wirklich Billig?
> Gibt es , sagen wir mal die Top Spiele davon seit Monaten billiger überall in diversen Shops.
> So meine ich das. Steam ist einfach nur noch Teuer, jeder weiß das und jeder der rechnen kann kauft nicht mehr mehr Steam, schon lange nicht mehr. Ist nun  mal so.


Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, gibt es Leute, die A) nicht in Keyshops einkaufen wollen und B) nicht  perfekt darüber informiert sind, wo es welche Spiele gerade zu welchem Preis gibt. Es gibt viele Leute, die sich nicht täglich oder wöchentlich über Neuerscheinungen und die aktuelle Preisbildung auf dem Spielemarkt  informieren.  Wer natürlich sowieso täglich den Markt scannt und auch kein Problem mit Keyshops hat, für den ist der Steamsale  fast komplett irrelevant. Aber in dem Fall kann man die Nachricht hier ja auch einfach ignorieren bzw. für sich persönlich zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es nichts Interessantes für einen persönlich gibt - und gut ist.


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Was du so denkst interessiert wirklich nicht, das stimmt.
> Und was andere Leute interessiert so alles, weiß du bestimmt nicht. Dafür bist du leider einfach nicht reif genug bzw. dir fehlt wohl eventuell die Bildung dafür. Dafür hockst du einfach nur zu Hause wohl rum und weißt wohl nicht was so alles passiert. Das hast du ja leider schon des öfteren genau so Preisgegeben in Form deiner Kommentare.
> Verwechsel bitte deine komische Denkweise und dein Hirn nicht mit anderen.



ich nominiere batzes gekeife zum beitrag des jahres!


----------



## Batze (24. November 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn du mit "großen Firmen" die zu 100% legalen Firmen meinst, ......


Was ist denn in deinen Augen Legal.
Steam, Amazon und auch andere Firmen, die ihre Steuern nicht hier in Deutschland bezahlen für ihre Überteuerten Keys die sie hier in Deutschland verlangen aber eben nicht nach deutschem Steuer Recht versteuern. Das nennst du also Legal. Toll, ganz toll.
Sorry, aber das ist ganz ganz dummes denken.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Was ist denn in deinen Augen Legal.
> Steam, Amazon und auch andere Firmen, die ihre Steuern nicht hier in Deutschland bezahlen für ihre Überteuerten Keys die sie hier in Deutschland verlangen aber eben nicht nach deutschem Steuer Recht versteuern. Das nennst du also Legal. Toll, ganz toll.
> Sorry, aber das ist ganz ganz dummes denken.


Legal und moralisch richtig sind zwei paar Schuhe. Übrigens  drücken sich diese Firmen darum, ihre Gewinne hier zu versteuern. Mehrwertsteuer wird allerdings natürlich auf jeden Einkauf dort entrichtet (die bezahlt ja der Kunde mit) und an den deutschen Fiskus abgeführt.

Welcher Keyshop führt denn nachweislich Steuern an den deutschen Fiskus ab? Die meisten dürften nicht mal die 19% Mwst abführen, sind also bei diesem Thema sicherlich nicht als moralisch besser einzustufen als die "großen Firmen". Übrigens ist das ja auch gerade mit ein Grund, warum Spiele in Keyshops meist günstiger sind, weil dort eben nicht zwangsläufig Steuern veraufschlagt werden....


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2016)

popcorn.gif


----------



## Batze (24. November 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich nominiere batzes gekeife zum beitrag des jahres!


Bin dafür, dann hast auch du in deinem Leben mal ein Erfolgs Erlebnis.


----------



## Batze (24. November 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Legal und moralisch richtig sind zwei paar Schuhe.
> 
> Welcher Keyshop führt denn nachweislich Steuern an den deutschen Fiskus ab?


Nachweisbar ist auf jeden Fall das es die Großen nicht machen. Die Kleinen, schau dir an wo der Steuersitz/die Firmen Zentrale sitzt. Steht in jedem Disclaimer. Die meisten sitzen nicht in Lichtenstein oder Island wie eben Steam&Co.
So Groß sind die eben nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Nachweisbar ist auf jeden Fall das es die Großen nicht machen. Die Kleinen, schau dir an wo der Steuersitz/die Firmen Zentrale sitzt. Steht in jedem Disclaimer. Die meisten sitzen nicht in Lichtenstein oder Island wie eben Steam&Co.
> So Groß sind die eben nicht.


Du hast echt keine Ahnung vom Thema, fürchte ich. Natürlich führen die "Großen" zumindest die Mehrwertsteuer ab, was die meisten Keyshops nicht tun (und die Kunden auch gar nicht wollen).  Die meisten Keyshops haben ihren Sitz natürlich auch im Ausland, z.B. in Hongkong. Das sind auch nur Briefkastenfirmen in irgendwelchen Ländern, in denen sie keine strafrechtliche oder steuerliche Verfolgung zu befürchten hätten. Wach mal auf, Keyshops sind keine Ritter in weißer Rüstung, die für eine gerechtere Welt kämpfen... 

Übrigens: Wo denkst du, haben die Keyshops ihre Keys her?

Edit: So, ich habe extra mal nachgeforscht und den Sitz von drei Branchenführern herausgesucht. Kinguin hat seinen Sitz in Hongkong, G2Play und CDKeys haben ihren Sitz beide in Dubai in den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten. Die werden somit ganz sicher Steuern an den deutschen Fiskus abführen, vesprochen!


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du hast echt keine Ahnung vom Thema, fürchte ich.



batze soll von irgendwas keine ahnung haben? nein, das kann ich mir nun beim besten willen nicht vorstellen!


----------



## Batze (24. November 2016)

Natürlich weiß ich das auch Key Shops ihre Steuern und Abgaben nicht immer da zahlen wo sie sollten. Eventuell.
Aber wieso sollte ich nicht da meine Keys kaufen dürfen. Illegal ist nicht immer alles, nur weil es einem so eingeredet wird.
Und das ich keine Ahnung habe, woher weißt du das so genau?
Könnte ich ja auch von dir behaupten, mach ich aber nicht, warum auch. Es ist eine Diskussion.
Und was ist das für eine Ausrede Steam&Co zu rechtfertigen?


----------



## Batze (24. November 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> batze soll von irgendwas keine ahnung? nein, das kann ich mir nun beim besten willen nicht vorstellen!


Mit dir kann ich natürlich nicht mithalten, das stimmt schon.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Natürlich weiß ich das auch Key Shops ihre Steuern und Abgaben nicht immer da zahlen wo sie sollten. Eventuell.


Eventuell? Bei Steam und Co. bist du dir zu 100% sicher, dass sie keine Steuern zahlen (obwohl sie das tun), aber bei Keyshops bist du dir nicht so sicher? Echt jetzt?



> Aber wieso sollte ich nicht da meine Keys kaufen dürfen. Illegal ist nicht immer alles, nur weil es einem so eingeredet wird.


Ähm, nein, bei  Fragen zur Legalität geht es nicht um Meinungen, da geht es um Fakten. Wenn du einen Key in  einem Onlineshop kaufst, der aus dem (Nicht-EU-)Ausland stammt und bei dessen Kauf keine Mehrwertsteuer ausgeschrieben ist (weil auch keine abgeführt wird), dann ist das de fakto Steuerhinterziehung, also eine Straftat und klar illegal. Und selbst wenn du Mehrwertsteuer abführen solltest und der Keyshop die dann auch abführt, dann weißt du immer noch nicht zu 100%, wo die Keys überhaupt herkommen. Du kannst als Kunde nicht zu 100% feststellen, ob es sich dabei überhaupt um Keys handelt, die legal gekauft wurden und nur weiter verkauft werden.  Es ist ganz einfach so, dass bei den "großen Firmen" die Keys direkt vom Erzeuger kommen, also nicht erst über dubiose Umwege zum Kunden gelangen. Bei den großen Firmen ist der Distributionsweg  eindeutig, simpel und zu 100% legal. Der Publisher/Entwickler verkauft die Keys an die Plattform bzw. die "große Firma" und der verkauft sie an den Kunden. Es gibt nur diese drei Parteien, Produzent, Händler und Abnehmer, alles ganz transparent.  Beim Keyshop ist das mitnichten so.

Einfaches Beispiel zum Vergleich: Du willst eine neue Armbanduhr. Du kannst jetzt entweder zum Juwelier gehen und dort sicher sein, dass auch alles zu 100% legal ist. Oder du kaufst bei einem Typen in der Seitengasse eine Uhr, natürlich ohne offizielle Rechnung und Garantie usw. Da weißt du halt nicht ganz  so genau, ob die Uhr jetzt eigentlich legal gekauft wurde, wo sie gekauft wurde, warum sie so günstig ist usw. Du weißt aber ziemlich genau, dass der Typ keine Mehrwertsteuer abführt, hat ja auch keine ausgewiesen. Vielleicht bist du auch einem Hehler aufgesessen. Vielleicht hattest du einfach Glück und es war alles legal. Du weißt es halt nicht, aber es ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Und damit musst du als Kunde leben.



> Und das ich keine Ahnung habe, woher weißt du das so genau?
> Könnte ich ja auch von dir behaupten, mach ich aber nicht, warum auch. Es ist eine Diskussion.


Ähm, lies mal weiter oben. Da hast du mir "ganz dummes Denken" unterstellt... 

Aber das ist keine einfache Unterstellung meinerseits, das beruht auf deinen Aussagen. Du hältst ja Steam und Co. nicht für legal, obwohl sie es sind, und du meinst ja auch, dass sie keine Steuern zahlen würden, obwohl sie natürlich zumindest die Mehrwertsteuer abführen. Deine Aussagen sind also nachweislich falsch und das führt mich zu meinem Urteil, dass du scheinbar wenig Ahnung vom Thema hast, sorry.



> Und was ist das für eine Ausrede Steam&Co zu rechtfertigen?


Ich sehe hier keine Ausrede. Noch sehe ich die Notwendigkeit, Steam und Co. zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Orzhov (24. November 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du kapierst es wirklich nicht, oder?
> "die leute" interessiert DAS!!!
> geht das irgendwann mal in dein hirn?



Als Teilmenge der Leute interessiert es mich durchaus.


----------



## Batze (24. November 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> -----------------.


Faktum ist wohl folgendes.
Große Firmen wie Steam Amazon und auch ander Apple usw. Sind Steuer Hinterziehen in meinen AUgen.
Das heißt, sie verkaufen in einem Land, z.B. in Deutschland ihre Waren teurer als woanders und führen aber nicht die üblichen Landes Steuern ab. Ich denke das ist Faktum.
Das ist , nennt man Globalisierung.
Ich denke da sind wir uns wohl einig das es so ist.
Key Shops sind in diesem Sinne eventuell auch nicht ganz anders. Kommt auf den Key Shop an. Aber da will ich gar nichts abstreiten.
Aber, wieso soll ich nicht da kaufen, wenn sichergestellt ist das der Shop seine Keys nicht aus illegalen z.B. Kredit karten Betrügereien hat?
Wer will das nachweisen, DU?
Woher weißt du woher Steam seine Keys hat und zu welchem Preis? Hä?
Wenn er (Key Shop)sie woanders eingekauft hat, na und, dann hat er sie eben günstig gekauft, das ist auch Globalisierung, wieso darf ich davon nicht profitieren?
Wieso nur die Big Firmen?


----------



## Batze (24. November 2016)

Und schau mal hier. Ist ja keine Steam  Werbung, ne auf keinen Fall. Klick
Zwei mal das gleiche vom gleichem User/Redi auch noch, wer weiß wer das auch ist.
Nö, hat nix mit Klickbait/Werbung zu tun.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Faktum ist wohl folgendes.
> Große Firmen wie Steam Amazon und auch ander Apple usw. Sind Steuer Hinterziehen in meinen AUgen.
> Das heißt, sie verkaufen in einem Land, z.B. in Deutschland ihre Waren teurer als woanders und führen aber nicht die üblichen Landes Steuern ab. Ich denke das ist Faktum.


Da denkst du falsch. Wenn es so wäre, dann hätte der Staat schon lange die entsprechenden Steuern eingetrieben. Fakt ist, DASS  diese Firmen Mehrwertsteuer abführen, auch wenn du das scheinbar konsequent ignorierst. Hier ist z.B. die Rechnung, die ich heute von Steam bekommen hab, als ich TASTEE gekauft habe. Wie du siehst, sind da Steuern ausgeschrieben (die auch tatsächlich gezahlt werden):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Sache mit den Gewinnsteuern für das ganze Unternehmen ist eine komplett andere Geschichte. Da sind halt die Steuerschlupflöcher so groß, dass die meisten Firmen konsequentes Steuersparen  zur Kunst erhoben haben. Aber leider ist das meiste davon völlig legal. Moralisch korrekt finde ich das übrigens auch nicht, aber das ist eine andere Dimension und muss eigentlich politisch geklärt werden.  Wenn du konsequent gegen diese Steuerspargeschichten bist, darfst du heute fast gar nichts kaufen, sorry. Das ist wirklich eine fadenscheinige Ausrede, um auf Keyshops zurück zu greifen, die dasselbe machen.



> Key Shops sind in diesem Sinne eventuell auch nicht ganz anders. Kommt auf den Key Shop an. Aber da will ich gar nichts abstreiten.


Doch sie sind anders, denn sie führen in der Regel keine Mehrwertsteuer ab. Sie sind also definitiv "schlechter" als diese bösen großen Firmen ala Steam und Co. Wenn sie Steuern zahlen, dann ist es ok, aber dann ist der gesamte Prozess immer noch intransparent und du kannst dir nie sicher sein, ob die Keys nicht doch illegal bezogen wurden, entweder durch Diebstahl oder Kreditkartenbetrug oder was auch immer.



> Aber, wieso soll ich nicht da kaufen, wenn sichergestellt ist das der Shop seine Keys nicht aus illegalen z.B. Kredit karten Betrügereien hat?


Wie willst du als Käufer das sicher stellen? Ich kenne auch keinen einzigen Keyshop, in dem du dir dessen sicher sein könntest.



> Wer will das nachweisen, DU?


Ich habe nie behauptet, dass jeder Key, den du bei einem Keyshop beziehst, illegal sein muss. Aber die Chance ist nun mal ziemlich hoch. Ob dir das egal ist oder nicht und ob es dir wichtig ist, ob du einen fairen, transparenten Handel eingehst oder nicht, das ist dein eigenes Problem bzw. das des Kunden. Aber man sollte schon wissen, auf was man sich einlässt. 



> Woher weißt du woher Steam seine Keys hat und zu welchem Preis? Hä?


Ähm, ALLE Keys, die Steam verkauft, kommen direkt vom entsprechenden Publisher. Das kannst du ganz einfach herausfinden, indem du bei den entsprechenden Publishern nachfragst.  Und der Preis, der auf Steam aufgerufen wird, wird direkt vom Publisher festgesetzt. Der hat die volle Kontrolle darüber, zu welchem Preis bei Steam, Origin, Uplay etc. verkauft wird.



> Wenn er (Key Shop)sie woanders eingekauft hat, na und, dann hat er sie eben günstig gekauft, das ist auch Globalisierung, wieso darf ich davon nicht profitieren?


Weil das gegen geltende Gesetze verstößt, ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Beschäftige dich doch bitte mal erst mit der Gesetzeslage zur Versteuerung und zur Verzollung etc. Es wird im Netz viel verschleiert und man beruft sich gerne auf die angebliche Grauzone, aber eigentlich ist die Sache klar. Wenn du in Deutschland ein Produkt kaufst, egal ob online oder offline, dann musst du darauf Mehrwertsteuer zahlen. Das ist effektiv bei vielen Keyshops nicht der Fall und wird auch nicht extra ausgewiesen. Das ist dann effektiv Steuerhinterziehung, da es sich bei Keyshops natürlich nicht um Privatverkäufe im Bagatellbereich, sondern um den gewerbsmäßigen Verkauf geht.



> Wieso nur die Big Firmen?


Deine großen Firmen profitieren davon gar nicht, weil sie das nicht machen. Außerdem habe ich den Eindruck, dass du hier Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen willst...



Batze schrieb:


> Und schau mal hier. Ist ja keine Steam Werbung, ne auf keinen Fall. Klick
> Zwei mal das gleiche vom gleichem User/Redi auch noch, wer weiß wer das auch ist.
> Nö, hat nix mit Klickbait/Werbung zu tun.


Ähm, nein. Um als Werbung zu gelten, müsste die PCG Geld dafür bekommen, diesen Artikel zu platzieren. Ist dem nicht der Fall (wovon ich ausgehe), dann ist das hier schlicht ein Serviceartikel, in dem ein Redakteur günstige Preise herausgesucht hat. Stell dir vor, es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die das interessiert, weil sie dann selbst keine Zeit dafür aufwenden müssen. Ich habe echt keine Ahnung, was du jetzt für ein Problem hier hast. Wenn dich der Steamsale nicht interessiert und du deine Spiele eh woanders beziehst, warum ignorierst du die entsprechenden Artikel dazu nicht einfach und beschäftigst dich mit was anderem?


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. November 2016)

Bevor da jemand Quantum Break kauft, nur zu Information: Die Collector's Edition der Ladenversion gibt es schon für 31,99€ auf Amazon: https://www.amazon.de/Quantum-Break...&qid=1480054652&sr=8-2&keywords=Quantum+Break


----------



## LOX-TT (25. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Dafür bist du leider einfach nicht reif genug bzw. dir fehlt wohl eventuell die Bildung dafür.
> Dafür hockst du einfach nur zu Hause wohl rum und weißt wohl nicht was so alles passiert. Das hast du ja leider schon des öfteren genau so Preisgegeben in Form deiner Kommentare.
> Verwechsel bitte deine komische Denkweise und dein Hirn nicht mit anderen.



langsam reichts aber mal mit deinem Gestänker oder?  was denkst du dir eigentlich dabei, hier andere User dumm von der Seite anzumachen? Fass dir mal an deine eigene Nase und werf nicht mit Steinen im Glashaus rum.


----------



## Worrel (25. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Und schau mal hier. Ist ja keine Steam  Werbung, ne auf keinen Fall. Klick ...
> Nö, hat nix mit Klickbait/Werbung zu tun.


Bein, mit ClickBait hat das definitiv überhaupt nichts zu tun.

ClickBait ist zB sowas:

*"Ihr kennt es alle, aber kaum einer weiß, was dahinter steckt: Klickmich"*

Da wird Spannung erzeugt, indem man bewußt einen wichtigen Teil der Nachricht *weglässt. *So klickt man dann als User darauf, einfach um zu sehen, worum es denn überhaupt geht und eben nicht, weil einen das Thema interessiert.


----------



## prof92 (25. November 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> Nun habe gerade meine Wishlist gecheckt!
> Das Spiel was mich am meisten Reizt ist (so blöd das auch klinkt) GTA V! Denk ihr das Steam zum WS noch ein paar mehr Prozente (sprich 66 auf GTA V gibt, oder ist das eher unwarscheinlich? Weil das einfach in der jungeren Vergangenheit nie der Fall war!
> 
> btw: bin mal gespannt wieviel Rabatt es auf RimWorld zum WS gibt?


Ein großer keysshop hat es gerade fuer 23.99 im Angebot 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (25. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Und was andere Leute interessiert so alles, weiß du bestimmt nicht. Dafür bist du leider einfach nicht reif genug bzw. dir fehlt wohl eventuell die Bildung dafür.



Gnhihihihihihi.

Also ernsthaft, Du unterstellst Bonkic mangelnde Bildung? 
'tschuldigung, sei mir nicht böse, aber das finde ich witzig, denn - sagen wir es mal so - ich würde Dich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt in der "Bildungsbürgerecke" dieses Forums verorten...


----------



## Worrel (25. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2016)

Ich passe beim Herbst-Sale. Will mir die Shopping-Laune zu Weihnachten nicht nehmen.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orzhov (25. November 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Gnhihihihihihi.
> 
> Also ernsthaft, Du unterstellst Bonkic mangelnde Bildung?
> 'tschuldigung, sei mir nicht böse, aber das finde ich witzig, denn - sagen wir es mal so - ich würde Dich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt in der "Bildungsbürgerecke" dieses Forums verorten...



Du, wenn es nach ihm geht hat man nach über 800 Stunden Spielzeit auch keine Ahnung von einem Spiel und sollte sich deswegen nicht dazu äußern dürfen.


----------



## golani79 (25. November 2016)

Der Batze kauft halt lieber bei MMOGA & Co. und ärgert sich dann, wenn er von selbstfinanzierten Chinafarmern zugespammt wird in MMOs


----------



## Spiritogre (25. November 2016)

Ich kaufe einen Großteil meiner Keys durchaus in "Keyshops", weswegen mir die Steam Sales auch im Großen und Ganzen zu teuer sind, allerdings nicht in ominösen sondern halt bei Green Man Gaming, Humble Bundle, Bundle Stars, Indie Gala oder gelegentlich auch diesem deutschen, dessen Name mir gerade entfallen ist, der manchmal Aktionen mit Zeitschriften wie Chip hat (weiß nicht, ob auch schon mit PC Games). Außer bei GoG kaufe ich außerdem auch gelegentlich Spiele direkt von Seiten der Hersteller, häufig dann ohne DRM oftmals aber auch dort Steam Keys dazu halt z.B. insbesondere Visual Novels bei Läden wie Manga Gamer, weil die bei Steam oftmals zensiert sind.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. November 2016)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich diese Stänkerei hier recht amüsant finde...  

Sales interessieren mich längst nicht mehr. Damals habe ich mich eigentlich über jeden Sale gefreut, hab mir immer mal 50 Euro beiseite gelegt und mir fünf bis zehn Spiele pro Jahr im Summer-Sale gekauft. 

Aber heute stehe ich dieser Sitte mittlerweile auch eher kritisch gegenüber und kaufe mir entsprechend nichts mehr im Sale. 
Sales kommen viel zu häufig. Bei Steam gibts den Frühlings-Sale, Sommer-Sale, Herbst-Sale, Winter-Sale, Weihnachts-Sale, dazwischen irgendwelche Publisher-Sales, Halloween-Sales...hab ich welche vergessen? 
Dazu kommen noch Origin, Uplay, GOG usw., die ebenfalls Sales anbieten. Auf den Konsolen das selbe, wenn auch deutlich seltener. 

Auch gute Spiele verkommen so zur Ramschware, die man hinterher geworfen bekommt, bis man Stop sagt. Selbst neue Spiele, die vlt. erst wenige Monate auf dem Markt sind, werden oft um satte 50% reduziert angeboten. 

Ich kaufe mir auch nichts in Key-Stores...abgesehen davon, dass ich auch nicht weiß, ob die Keys, die ich dort bekomme, auch wirklich legal erworben wurden. 


Mit Sales und billigen Keystores wird eine Geiz ist geil-Mentalität gefördert, die ich wirklich nicht gut heißen kann. Spiele werden nur noch gekauft, wenn und weil sie günstig zu haben sind. Immer öfter lese ich in diversen Foren und im Social Network in etwa folgende Worte "Dann wird's halt im Sale für 5 Euro gekauft" o.ä. Oder noch besser: "Das Spiel ist totaler Müll, aber ich werd's mir wohl im Sale kaufen". Solche Sprüche sind echt keine Seltenheit. Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied, aber ich halte das für totalen Bullshit. Ein vernünftiges Konsumverhalten ist damit keinesfalls zu fördern, weil Spiele häufig nur noch gekauft werden, eben weil sie günstig sind und nicht, weil sie gut sind. 

Und irgendwann entwickelt sich ein gewisser, ich nenne es mal: "Pseudo-Anspruch". "Pseudo" deshalb, weil man damit lediglich seinen eigenen Geiz kaschieren will und eine Ausrede erfindet. Dann kommen Sprüche wie "Ein Spiel muss schon absolut hervorragend sein (90+%-Wertung), damit es den Vollpreis wert ist." Da frage ich mich: Muss es das wirklich? Jedes Spiel hat seine Schwächen und nicht jedem gefällt Spiel X und Y, so hervorragend es auch sein mag. Und je mehr man sich mit einem Spiel beschäftigt, desto mehr Schwächen werden offenbart. So werden Wertungen ganz schnell mal null und nichtig gemacht. Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich beispielsweise Skyrim mit Sicherheit keine 91%-Wertung (PC-Games-Wertung) geben. Auch keine 82%-Wertung, die ich damals in meinem Usertest vergeben habe. Höchstens eine Wertung im 70er-Bereich, also eine 3 (nach Schulnoten). Einfach, weil (auch aufgrund vieler Mods) unglaublich viele Schwächen offenbart wurden, bei denen man sich fragt, was sich die Entwickler eigentlich dabei gedacht haben. 

Aber hier gehts ja um Sales und nicht um Wertungen.  Das eine führt lediglich zum anderen.

Ich wähle meine Spiele jedenfalls mittlerweile mit Bedacht aus und wenn mir ein Spiel nicht gefällt, dann kaufe ich es erst gar nicht. Wenn doch, dann auch gern zum Vollpreis. Manchmal geht das nach hinten los, wie im Fall von Dishonored 2, aufgrund der zu Release unglaublich unterirdischen Performance, aber ansonsten hatte ich immer gutes Glück.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. November 2016)

Sagen wir es so, die Geiz-Mentalität haben sich die Publisher selbst zuzuschreiben. Grund sind eine Vielzahl an Faktoren, ein Spiel verkauft sich nur innerhalb des ersten Monats gut, danach gehen die Verkäufe sehr rasant gen Null. Es ist also logisch, dass schon nach wenigen Monaten die ersten Preissenkungen kommen. Der Witz ist, wer schlau ist wartet ohnehin, da gerade auf PC die Spiele meist unfertig erscheinen und erst noch gepatcht werden und Inhalte per DLC nachgereicht werden. Wer sofort kauft und spielt ist also gearscht, nicht nur zahlt er mehr, er bekommt auch das schlechtere Spielerlebnis. 

Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist, der Markt ist einfach übersättigt. Es gibt viel zu viele Spiele und es gibt eben neben Tonnen an (Indie-) Shuffleware auch jede Menge gute Games, niemand kann die alle zocken. Durch diese Sales verkaufen sich jedoch über die Menge die Titel auch bei den Leuten, die sie sonst eben nicht gekauft hätten und bringen den Herstellern so auch Monate und Jahre nach Release noch Geld ein. 

Um diese Situation zu ändern muss man es schon machen wie Blizzard und eingeschränkt Activision. D.h. zeitlose Spiele mit Langzeitsupport, dann kann man auch den Preis hoch halten. 
Oder halt gleich einen günstigeren Einstandspreis nehmen und den dann halten. 

So oder so muss sich der Markt halt selbst bereinigen, wenn eine Änderung gewünscht wird. Der Markt der Core Gamer ist eben nicht unendlich groß, vor allem da seit zehn Jahren sich viele Spieler auch von den Standard Singleplayer Games abgewandt haben und sich auf wenige Titel verlagert haben, die sie dann aber auch über Jahre hinweg zocken. 

Ich selbst kaufe keine Spiele mehr zum Vollpreis, mit Ausnahme von speziellen Konsolentiteln, wo ich relativ sicher bin, dass die nicht im Preis sinken bzw. sogar teurer werden (ist bei vielen Third Party Titeln für Nintendo Konsolen der Fall, weil scheinbar deren Auflage sehr gering ist). Ansonsten liegt mein Limit inzwischen bei ca. 20 - 25 Euro für (neuere) Games, die ich unbedingt, also wirklich unbedingt spielen will. Bei Konsole zahle ich in der Regel zwischen 10 und 20 Euro auf Disc und mit Hülle, als Download bei PC und Konsole für gute Standardspiele die kein "must have" sind bis zu 10 Euro, für "must have" bis zu 15 - 20 Euro. 

Auf diese Weise spare ich übrigens kein Geld, ich kaufe nur halt viel mehr Spiele, als wenn ich 40 - 60 Euro für einen Titel löhnen würde. Was nämlich gerne bei dieser Debatte über Sales vergessen wird, in der Regel hat ein Konsument nur Summe X zur Verfügung. Er hat also die Wahl, die Spiele, die er wirklich will teuer zu bezahlen oder halt ein wenig zu warten und auch ein paar "ganz gerne aber muss nicht" Titel mal zu kaufen. 

Werden die Sales eingestellt, dann wird es eine Marktbereinigung geben, dann dann werden viele Studios, die keine "must have" Titel für die breite Masse produzieren dicht machen können. Das trifft dann zunächst die kleinen und "innovativen" Hersteller und das, so bin ich sicher, würde hier vielen so gar nicht schmecken.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so, die Geiz-Mentalität haben sich die Publisher selbst zuzuschreiben. Grund sind eine Vielzahl an Faktoren, ein Spiel verkauft sich nur innerhalb des ersten Monats gut, danach gehen die Verkäufe sehr rasant gen Null. Es ist also logisch, dass schon nach wenigen Monaten die ersten Preissenkungen kommen. Der Witz ist, wer schlau ist wartet ohnehin, da gerade auf PC die Spiele meist unfertig erscheinen und erst noch gepatcht werden und Inhalte per DLC nachgereicht werden. Wer sofort kauft und spielt ist also gearscht, nicht nur zahlt er mehr, er bekommt auch das schlechtere Spielerlebnis.


Das ist ein Faktor von vielen, den ich aber bewusst ausgelassen habe. Aber auch hier halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich, dass Publisher für all das überhaupt verantwortlich sind. Wirtschaft ist keine Gerade, sondern ein Kreislauf. Angebot beeinflusst die Nachfrage und umgekehrt. Nachfrage beeinflusst auch die Qualität des Angebotes. Die Qualität des Angebotes beeinflusst natürlich auch die Nachfrage. Alles wird von allem beeinflusst. Das wird nämlich auch gern vergessen, auch wenn der Kunde letztlich das letzte Wort hat. Bei Publishern arbeiten in der Regel keine Vollidioten. Die machen sich schon Gedanken um das, was sie tun, auch wenn viele Entscheidungen der Publisher dem kritischen User zurecht suspekt vorkommen und auch zurecht kritisiert werden.

Und auch hier kommt es erstmal auf den Kunden an, zu filtern, welches Spiel und welcher DLC einem das Geld wert ist. Für Mass Effect 2 damals habe ich mir z.B. den Shadow Broker-DLC gern gekauft, weil er a.) gut bewertet wurde und b.) weil er tatsächlich ziemlich gut war. Gegenbeispiel wäre der Dawnguard-DLC für Skyrim, der mir ehrlich gesagt deutlich weniger gefallen hat, als der Dragonborn-DLC, der echt klasse war. 

Weder ist der Hersteller allein Schuld daran, noch der Kunde. Beide tragen Verantwortung dafür. Beide sind Teil der Wirtschaft. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist, der Markt ist einfach übersättigt. Es gibt viel zu viele Spiele und es gibt eben neben Tonnen an (Indie-) Shuffleware auch jede Menge gute Games, niemand kann die alle zocken. Durch diese Sales verkaufen sich jedoch über die Menge die Titel auch bei den Leuten, die sie sonst eben nicht gekauft hätten und bringen den Herstellern so auch Monate und Jahre nach Release noch Geld ein.


Das ist widerum wahr. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Um diese Situation zu ändern muss man es schon machen wie Blizzard und eingeschränkt Activision. D.h. zeitlose Spiele mit Langzeitsupport, dann kann man auch den Preis hoch halten.
> Oder halt gleich einen günstigeren Einstandspreis nehmen und den dann halten.


Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit haben die Spiele ja auch auf Steam gerademal um die 45 Euro gekostet. Ich kann mich auch irren, aber ich entsinne mich, dass erst Activision mit CoD den Preis von 60 veranschlagt und damit auch Erfolg hatte.  Zumindest war CoD die erste Reihe, von der ich gesehen habe, dass sie digital 60 Euro kostet. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> So oder so muss sich der Markt halt selbst bereinigen, wenn eine Änderung gewünscht wird. Der Markt der Core Gamer ist eben nicht unendlich groß, vor allem da seit zehn Jahren sich viele Spieler auch von den Standard Singleplayer Games abgewandt haben und sich auf wenige Titel verlagert haben, die sie dann aber auch über Jahre hinweg zocken.


Und genau auf diese Nachfrage reagieren Entwickler/Publisher ja, indem viele aktuelle Titel in ein Open World-Gewand gestopft werden. Oder es wird zu fast jedem Spiel ein Multiplayer hin geklatscht. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich selbst kaufe keine Spiele mehr zum Vollpreis, mit Ausnahme von speziellen Konsolentiteln, wo ich relativ sicher bin, dass die nicht im Preis sinken bzw. sogar teurer werden (ist bei vielen Third Party Titeln für Nintendo Konsolen der Fall, weil scheinbar deren Auflage sehr gering ist). Ansonsten liegt mein Limit inzwischen bei ca. 20 - 25 Euro für (neuere) Games, die ich unbedingt, also wirklich unbedingt spielen will. Bei Konsole zahle ich in der Regel zwischen 10 und 20 Euro auf Disc und mit Hülle, als Download bei PC und Konsole für gute Standardspiele die kein "must have" sind bis zu 10 Euro, für "must have" bis zu 15 - 20 Euro.


Und genau das ist der Punkt, den ich kritisiere. Ich kann natürlich nur aus meiner Sicht sprechen. Aber ein Must have-Titel ist, wie du schon sagtest, ein Spiel, dass man unbedingt spielen will. Und solche Must have-Titel sind in der Regel doch eher die Seltenheit. Und mMn kann man da durchaus den vollen Preis bezahlen. Einfach, um sowohl Entwickler, als auch Publisher zu unterstützen. Den Vollpreis zahlen zeigt ja immerhin: "Alles richtig gemacht, werte Entwickler. Weiter so!" Bei anderen Titeln, die eher "nice to have" sind, warte auch ich auf eine GotY-Edition o.ä., zahle dann aber auch für diese Edition den vollen, dafür veranschlagten Preis. Ansonsten kaufe ich mir ein Spiel eben gar nicht. Abgesehen davon, dass man heutzutage genug Möglichkeiten hat, um zu filtern, welche Titel man wirklich haben will und welche nicht. 

Aber wenn man nichtmal bereit ist, für Must have-Titel mehr als 25 Euro zu bezahlen, sollte man sich doch mal darüber Gedanken machen, ob Gaming nicht eventuell das falsche Hobby ist. Man schadet damit in gewisserweise dem geliebten Entwickler, von dem man den Must have-Titel haben will. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auf diese Weise spare ich übrigens kein Geld, ich kaufe nur halt viel mehr Spiele, als wenn ich 40 - 60 Euro für einen Titel löhnen würde. Was nämlich gerne bei dieser Debatte über Sales vergessen wird, in der Regel hat ein Konsument nur Summe X zur Verfügung. Er hat also die Wahl, die Spiele, die er wirklich will teuer zu bezahlen oder halt ein wenig zu warten und auch ein paar "ganz gerne aber muss nicht" Titel mal zu kaufen.
> 
> Werden die Sales eingestellt, dann wird es eine Marktbereinigung geben, dann dann werden viele Studios, die keine "must have" Titel für die breite Masse produzieren dicht machen können. Das trifft dann zunächst die kleinen und "innovativen" Hersteller und das, so bin ich sicher, würde hier vielen so gar nicht schmecken.


Viel mehr Spiele, die du dann aber möglicherweise gar nicht spielst. Den Fehler, mir mehr Games im Sale zu kaufen, einfach weil sie günstiger sind, habe ich auch gemacht...das Resultat: Rausgeworfenes Geld. Einfach, weil ich viele Spiele in meiner Steamliste bis heute entweder gar nicht erst angespielt habe, oder aber gar nicht durch gespielt habe. Und ich habe mir im Summer-Sale stets für ein Budget von 50 Euro einige Spiele zugelegt. In diesem Sinne spare ich mir heute auf langfristiger Sicht doch deutlich mehr Geld, wenn ich ein Spiel zum Vollpreis kaufe und eben mal nicht in nem Sale zuschlage. 

Aber zum Verständnis...worauf ich eigentlich mit meinem vorherigen Post hinaus wollte, ist nicht die Kritik an Sales als solche. Ich kritisiere eher die Menge an Sales. Würden im Jahr nicht ein, zwei Sales reichen? Ein Sale im Sommer, einer zur Weihnachtszeit? Oder nur ein Sale, der dafür eben mal n bissl länger andauert und dafür täglich neue, wechselnde Angebote bereit hält? Das wäre meines Erachtens die bessere Lösung. 

Spiele sollten keine Ramschware sein. Aber durch die schiere Menge an sales und Keystores sind sie genau das geworden. Das eine beeinflusst das andere und sowohl sind Kunde und Hersteller Schuld am Erfolg dieser Unsitte, als auch umgekehrt. Diese Unsitte ist Schuld daran, dass sich bei AAA-Titeln weniger Mühe gegeben wird, trotz gleichbleibenden Preis, der dann aber eh nach kurzer Zeit fällt.

Aber letztlich hat der Kunde, wie gesagt, das letzte Wort und mit seinem Kaufverhalten ist er DER ausschlaggebende Faktor. Man muss sich seinem Konsumverhalten und dessen Folgen nur mal bewusst werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. November 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit haben die Spiele ja auch auf Steam gerademal um die 45 Euro gekostet. Ich kann mich auch irren, aber ich entsinne mich, dass erst Activision mit CoD den Preis von 60 veranschlagt und damit auch Erfolg hatte.  Zumindest war CoD die erste Reihe, von der ich gesehen habe, dass sie digital 60 Euro kostet.


Angebot und Nachfrage halt. Viele Titel können sich das nicht erlauben.



> Und genau auf diese Nachfrage reagieren Entwickler/Publisher ja, indem viele aktuelle Titel in ein Open World-Gewand gestopft werden. Oder es wird zu fast jedem Spiel ein Multiplayer hin geklatscht.


Was in der Regel ein verzweifelter Versuch ist, der absolut nicht hilft.



> Und genau das ist der Punkt, den ich kritisiere. Ich kann natürlich nur aus meiner Sicht sprechen. Aber ein Must have-Titel ist, wie du schon sagtest, ein Spiel, dass man unbedingt spielen will. Und solche Must have-Titel sind in der Regel doch eher die Seltenheit. Und mMn kann man da durchaus den vollen Preis bezahlen. Einfach, um sowohl Entwickler, als auch Publisher zu unterstützen. Den Vollpreis zahlen zeigt ja immerhin: "Alles richtig gemacht, werte Entwickler. Weiter so!"



Das wären bei mir z.B. aber praktisch ausschließlich Triple A und vielleicht ein paar Japano-Games. Da würden dann viele Gamefans auch wieder meckern, wenn wegen mir Mainstream Zocker, der auf polierte Storys und tolle Grafik steht, und es dann alle so machen, die ganzen Indies sich einen richtigen Job suchen müssen, weil sie reihenweise Pleite gehen ... ^^



> Bei anderen Titeln, die eher "nice to have" sind, warte auch ich auf eine GotY-Edition o.ä., zahle dann aber auch für diese Edition den vollen, dafür veranschlagten Preis. Ansonsten kaufe ich mir ein Spiel eben gar nicht. Abgesehen davon, dass man heutzutage genug Möglichkeiten hat, um zu filtern, welche Titel man wirklich haben will und welche nicht.


Da kommen ein paar Faktoren zusammen, die ich oben ja auch schon ansprach. PC Spiele erscheinen halt oft unfertig. Ich habe keine Lust auf diesen Patch- und DLC Quatsch, ich will ein vollwertiges, vollständiges, voll funktionstüchtiges Game. Andererseits, wenn ich ohnehin Monate oder gar Jahre warten muss, bis eine vernünftige GotY erschienen ist, dann will ich für so einen alten Titel sicher auch keinen Vollpreis mehr löhnen! 



> Aber wenn man nichtmal bereit ist, für Must have-Titel mehr als 25 Euro zu bezahlen, sollte man sich doch mal darüber Gedanken machen, ob Gaming nicht eventuell das falsche Hobby ist. Man schadet damit in gewisserweise dem geliebten Entwickler, von dem man den Must have-Titel haben will.


Sorry, aber diese Aussage ist der größte Blödsinn, den man sich vorstellen kann! 
1. Ich habe keinen Lieblings-Publisher oder Entwickler
2. Ich kaufe keine unvollständigen, unfertigen Spiele zum Premiumpreis und unterstütze damit solch grässliche, widerliche Veröffentlichungspolitik.
3. Wie ich schrieb, ich verteile mein Geld dadurch auf mehr Firmen. 
4. Weil ich viel mehr Spiele kaufe und zocken kann habe ich das falsche Hobby? Wo ist da die Logik?

Ehrlich gesagt, mir hängt dieses Jammern der Publisher und Entwickler zum Halse raus. Solange die mehr Kohle verdienen als ich, denke ich nicht daran da irgendwen als "Fan" zu unterstützen, weil ich mich in den verliebt habe oder so cool finde, weil er Indie ist, weil er gegen die Masse antritt etc. *Bullshit*! Die wollen *ALLE* nur eines: Geld verdienen, so viel wie möglich! Wer etwas anderes denkt, der ist einfach nur naiv.



> Viel mehr Spiele, die du dann aber möglicherweise gar nicht spielst. Den Fehler, mir mehr Games im Sale zu kaufen, einfach weil sie günstiger sind, habe ich auch gemacht...das Resultat: Rausgeworfenes Geld.


Sicher, gerade bei Bundles ist ja unglaublich viel Beifang und Müll bei. Das letzte Humble Bundle habe ich wegen Grim Dawn und The Secret World gekauft, beide auch schon ordentlich gezockt, alleine für die hat sich die Ausgabe also gelohnt. Legend of Grimrock 2 und Dungeons 2 sind netter Beifang, habe ich kurz angespielt und kann mir vorstellen die u.U. noch mal weiter zu zocken, wenn ich in Stimmung für solche Games bin. Der Rest ist halt Indie-Krams wobei mich Volume und Infinifactory postiv überrascht haben, beide nie von gehört und beide ziemlich cool, die werde ich definitiv immer mal in einer Pause ein paar Minütchen weiterzocken. Totalausfall war nur TIS-100, das ich sofort wieder gelöscht habe, weil es halt so gar nicht meins war. 

Wobei es allerdings eben bei Bundles immer verschieden ist. Bei einigen hat man fast alles nur Perlen bei, bei anderen halt nur ein, zwei interessante Titel und der Rest ist Ausschuss. Ist mir dann relativ egal, da die Preise selbst für die ein, zwei Titel schon extrem günstig sind. Und sicher, ich habe inzwischen da 100 Titel an Ausschuss in Steam oder gar mal den einen oder anderen Klassiker, den ich wohl kaum noch mal spielen werde, außer in einem Anfall von Retrowahn. Halte ich aber nicht für schlimm. 



> Aber zum Verständnis...worauf ich eigentlich mit meinem vorherigen Post hinaus wollte, ist nicht die Kritik an Sales als solche. Ich kritisiere eher die Menge an Sales. Würden im Jahr nicht ein, zwei Sales reichen? Ein Sale im Sommer, einer zur Weihnachtszeit? Oder nur ein Sale, der dafür eben mal n bissl länger andauert und dafür täglich neue, wechselnde Angebote bereit hält? Das wäre meines Erachtens die bessere Lösung.



Da bin ich voll mit dir einer Meinung! Lieber nur ein, zwei Sales im Jahr, dafür dann richtige, als alle paar Wochen wie aktuell, wo aber nichts spannendes (mehr) mit bei ist.



> Spiele sollten keine Ramschware sein. Aber durch die schiere Menge an sales und Keystores sind sie genau das geworden. Das eine beeinflusst das andere und sowohl sind Kunde und Hersteller Schuld am Erfolg dieser Unsitte, als auch umgekehrt. Diese Unsitte ist Schuld daran, dass sich bei AAA-Titeln weniger Mühe gegeben wird, trotz gleichbleibenden Preis, der dann aber eh nach kurzer Zeit fällt.


Wie gesagt, Angebot und Nachfrage. 



> Aber letztlich hat der Kunde, wie gesagt, das letzte Wort und mit seinem Kaufverhalten ist er DER ausschlaggebende Faktor. Man muss sich seinem Konsumverhalten und dessen Folgen nur mal bewusst werden.


Für mich als Kunden mit Geduld, ich brauche halt Spiele nicht bei Release, weil ich nicht mehr diese Peergroup habe und Titel wenn sie fertig und vollständig sind genießen möchte, ist dieser völlig überflutete Markt, der sich selbst kannibalisiert, geradezu ein Paradies. Ich bekomme halt, im Gegensatz zu früher, praktisch alle Spiele die mich interessieren und muss nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Angebot und Nachfrage halt. Viele Titel können sich das nicht erlauben.


Korrekt. Aber im AAA-bereich hat es sich etabliert. Muss man nicht gut finden, ist aber so. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was in der Regel ein verzweifelter Versuch ist, der absolut nicht hilft.


Auch korrekt. Ändert aber nichts an meiner Aussage dies bezüglich.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das wären bei mir z.B. aber praktisch ausschließlich Triple A und vielleicht ein paar Japano-Games. Da würden dann viele Gamefans auch wieder meckern ... ^^


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Und wieso würden viele Gamefans meckern, wenn ich oder du den Vollpreis für Titel zahlen? 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da kommen ein paar Faktoren zusammen, die ich oben ja auch schon ansprach. PC Spiele erscheinen halt oft unfertig. Ich habe keine Lust auf diesen Patch- und DLC Quatsch, ich will ein vollwertiges, vollständiges, voll funktionstüchtiges Game. Andererseits, wenn ich ohnehin Monate oder gar Jahre warten muss, bis eine vernünftige GotY erschienen ist, dann will ich für so einen alten Titel sicher auch keinen Vollpreis mehr löhnen!


1. Die wenigstens PC-Spiele laufen tatsächlich unrund. Klar, es gibt zig Beispiele, die zurecht kritisiert wurden. Aber die Tendenz ist dann doch eher die, dass die meisten Spiele rund laufen. Ob sie nun durch bessere Grafik dem PC Ehre machen oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber "unfertig", also verbuggt, würde ich die wenigsten Titel bezeichnen, die groß raus kommen. Kleinere Bugs gibt es immer. Spiele, die wirklich unfertig sind, halte ich dann doch für die Ausnahme, auch wenn das medial gern anders dargestellt wird. Beispiel: Ubisoft. Nach Unity, das zurecht durch Bugseuche kritisiert wurde, stand der Publisher auf einmal im Ruf, ausschließlich unfertige Spiele zu verkaufen...obwohl das überhaupt gar nicht der Fall ist. Jedenfalls war Unity das erste und einzige Ubisoft-Spiel, das wirklich als unfertig bezeichnet werden konnte. Der Rest war meines Erachtens absolut spielbar, auch wenn die "Ubisoft-Formel" Ermüdungserscheinungen aufweist.
2. Ein Titel ist auch dann nicht unfertig, wenn irgendwann DLCs erscheinen. Die Leute scheinen zu vergessen, dass DLCs zu allererst lediglich und ausschließlich zusätzlicher Content sind, die man nicht kaufen muss und die keinerlei Auswirkungen auf das Release-Spiel haben. Natürlich gibt es auch hier wieder negative Beispiele, in denen essenzielle Inhalte als DLCs verkauft wurden. Aber mehr als genug Beispiele, in denen das Hauptspiel gänzlich und ohne DLCs auskam. Niemals hatte ich beispielsweise in Mass Effect 2 das Gefühl, dass da irgendwas fehlte, bevor DLCs released wurden. Und ich habe mich wirklich ausgiebig mit dem Spiel beschäftigt. DLCs dienen dazu, das Spiel auch langfristig noch interessant zu gestalten (die Umsetzung dabei ist hierbei zweitrangig) und natürlich auch, um mehr an dem Spiel zu verdienen. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry, aber diese Aussage ist der größte Blödsinn, den man sich vorstellen kann!
> 1. Ich habe keinen Lieblings-Publisher oder Entwickler
> 2. Ich kaufe keine unvollständigen, unfertigen Spiele zum Premiumpreis und unterstütze damit solch grässliche, widerliche Veröffentlichungspolitik.
> 3. Wie ich schrieb, ich verteile mein Geld dadurch auf mehr Firmen.
> 4. Weil ich viel mehr Spiele kaufe und zocken kann habe ich das falsche Hobby? Wo ist da die Logik?


1. Das war nicht auf dich persönlich gemünzt. Aber "Must have"-Titel kommen in der Regel von Herstellern, denen man vertraut. Quasi "Lieblings"-Entwickler. 
2. Premiumpreis? Ich spreche vom Vollpreis. Das sind zwei Paar Schuhe. Aber wenn du meinst, dass die Veröffentlichungspolitik grässlich und widerlich ist...wieso kaufst du dir die Spiele dann noch? Sei doch einfach so konsequent und kaufe sie dir gar nicht. Denn so unterstützt du den Hersteller ja trotzdem. Und auch wenn du nicht den Vollpreis zahlst, zeigst du damit dennoch irgendwo, dass du es zumindest billigst. Sorry, sei mir nicht böse, aber DAS ist wirklich absolut unglaubwürdig und völlig inkonsequent. ^^ 
3. Richtig. Aber bringt der einzelnen Firma ja weniger, wenn du ihr weniger Geld in die Tasche schiebst. 
4. Wenn du an der Stelle noch fragen musst, wo die Logik ist, hast du nicht verstanden, was ich meine. Wer nicht bereit ist, selbst für Must Have-Titel auch mal ein wenig mehr zu münzen, der hat meiner Meinung nach das falsche Hobby. Ich bin bereit dazu, wähle aber auf der anderen Seite konsequenterweise aber kritischer aus, was ich mir kaufe und was nicht. Ich kann es bei "nice to have"-Titeln durchaus nachvollziehen, dass man da lieber wartet und später für weniger zugreift. Aber gerade Must Have-Titel sind es doch wert, dass man da mehr zahlt, oder nicht? Deswegen sind sie doch "must have". 

Und gerade bei dir scheint dieses Hobby nichts halbes und nichts ganzes zu sein. Einerseits findest du die Veröffentlichungspolitik grässlich und widerlich...auf der anderen Seite hast du Must Have-Titel, für die du aber nicht bereit bist, den Vollpreis zu zahlen, aus voran besagten Gründen. Obwohl du eben diese Veröffentlichungspolitik am Ende doch durch deinen Kauf unterstützt, wenn auch durch weniger bezahltes Geld. Aber unterstützen tust du es... Du kannst das drehen und wenden, wie du willst, aber das ist schlicht und ergreifend absolut inkonsequent. Wenn nicht ein anderes Hobby, dann doch wenigstens mal über diese Punkte nachdenken und reflektieren, ob man das eigene Konsumverhalten nicht doch mal überdenken sollte.   Wenn ich etwas nicht gutheiße, dann will ich damit auch nichts zu tun haben und unterstütze es auch nicht. Heißt in diesem konkreten Fall: Ich kaufe einfach GAR NICHTS von Publisher/Entwickler X und Y. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sicher, gerade bei Bundles ist ja unglaublich viel Beifang und Müll bei. Das letzte Humble Bundle habe ich wegen Grim Dawn und The Secret World gekauft, beide auch schon ordentlich gezockt, alleine für die hat sich die Ausgabe also gelohnt. Legend of Grimrock 2 und Dungeons 2 sind netter Beifang, habe ich kurz angespielt und kann mir vorstellen die u.U. noch mal weiter zu zocken, wenn ich in Stimmung für solche Games bin. Der Rest ist halt Indie-Krams wobei mich Volume und Infinifactory postiv überrascht haben, beide nie von gehört und beide ziemlich cool, die werde ich definitiv immer mal in einer Pause ein paar Minütchen weiterzocken. Totalausfall war nur TIS-100, das ich sofort wieder gelöscht habe, weil es halt so gar nicht meins war.
> 
> Wobei es allerdings eben bei Bundles immer verschieden ist. Bei einigen hat man fast alles nur Perlen bei, bei anderen halt nur ein, zwei interessante Titel und der Rest ist Ausschuss. Ist mir dann relativ egal, da die Preise selbst für die ein, zwei Titel schon extrem günstig sind. Und sicher, ich habe inzwischen da 100 Titel an Ausschuss in Steam oder gar mal den einen oder anderen Klassiker, den ich wohl kaum noch mal spielen werde, außer in einem Anfall von Retrowahn. Halte ich aber nicht für schlimm.


Das ist dann deine persönliche Entscheidung. Für mich wäre es raus geworfenes Geld, weswegen ich mich davor hüte, Bundles zu kaufen oder nochmal im Sale für 50 Eier n paar Spiele zu kaufen. Weniger ist mehr. Und so habe ich auch die Chance und die Zeit, mich mit den Games, die ich kaufe, auch deutlich intensiver auseinanderzusetzen. Für mehr Titel fehlt mir dann auch ohnehin die Zeit. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll mit dir einer Meinung! Lieber nur ein, zwei Sales im Jahr, dafür dann richtige, als alle paar Wochen wie aktuell, wo aber nichts spannendes (mehr) mit bei ist.


Zumindest darin sind wir uns ja einig.  hervorragend.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Für mich als Kunden mit Geduld, ich brauche halt Spiele nicht bei Release, weil ich nicht mehr diese Peergroup habe und Titel wenn sie fertig und vollständig sind genießen möchte, ist dieser völlig überflutete Markt, der sich selbst kannibalisiert, geradezu ein Paradies. Ich bekomme halt, im Gegensatz zu früher, praktisch alle Spiele die mich interessieren und muss nicht mehr verzichten.


Spiele kosten ja nicht nur zum Release den Vollpreis.  Auch gut einen Monat danach. Dishonored 2 z.B. war bei mir ein Releasekauf. Aufgrund der Performance zugegebenermaßen zwar sehr ernüchternd, aber nach dem aktuellen Patch wäre ich mir sicher, hätte ich mir das Spiel auch Wochen nach Release zum Vollpreis geholt. Weil das Spiel als solches, abseits der Performance, einfach genial ist und man aufgrund des Patches merkt, dass die Entwickler sich wirklich Mühe gegeben haben. 

Und ja, auch wenn ein Spiel etwas älter ist, würde ich noch ein wenig mehr als nur 10 oder 20 Euro zahlen, wenn es gut ist. Das Alter macht ein Spiel ja nun nicht schlechter. Hätte ich z.B. Skyrim nicht vorher schon gehabt, hätte ich mir die SE für den veranschlagten Preis von rund 40 Euro durchaus gekauft. 
An der Stelle möchte ich auch mal klarstellen, dass der Vollpreis ja nun grundsätzlich nicht mit "60 Euro" definiert ist. Der Vollpreis ist einfach das, was der Publisher für sein Spiel verlangt. Und wenn der Publisher meint, sein Spiel für 45 Euro zu verkaufen, ist das genauso der Vollpreis, wie die 60 Euro für jeden x-ten CoD-Ableger. 

Kurzum...man sollte schon genauer heraus filtern, welche Spiele es wert sind und welche nicht. "Geiz ist geil" ist blöd. Und einfach nicht für förderlich für Entwickler, die es verdienen. Und langfristig auch nicht förderlich für die Branche an sich und auch nicht für den Kunden.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. November 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Und wieso würden viele Gamefans meckern, wenn ich oder du den Vollpreis für Titel zahlen?


Weil die bei Freaks populären Entwickler dann ihren Laden dicht machen können und das Geld nur an die großen Studios geht.




> 1. Die wenigstens PC-Spiele laufen tatsächlich unrund. Klar, es gibt zig Beispiele, die zurecht kritisiert wurden. Aber die Tendenz ist dann doch eher die, dass die meisten Spiele rund laufen. Ob sie nun durch bessere Grafik dem PC Ehre machen oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber "unfertig", also verbuggt, würde ich die wenigsten Titel bezeichnen, die groß raus kommen. Kleinere Bugs gibt es immer. Spiele, die wirklich unfertig sind, halte ich dann doch für die Ausnahme, auch wenn das medial gern anders dargestellt wird. Beispiel: Ubisoft. Nach Unity, das zurecht durch Bugseuche kritisiert wurde, stand der Publisher auf einmal im Ruf, ausschließlich unfertige Spiele zu verkaufen...obwohl das überhaupt gar nicht der Fall ist. Jedenfalls war Unity das erste und einzige Ubisoft-Spiel, das wirklich als unfertig bezeichnet werden konnte. Der Rest war meines Erachtens absolut spielbar, auch wenn die "Ubisoft-Formel" Ermüdungserscheinungen aufweist.



Und du vergisst die Problematiken, die es seit vielen Jahren bei fast jedem größeren Titel gibt. Sei es wegen mangelnder Anpassung oder weil ein Titel schlecht unfertig ist. Siehe aktuell Battlefield 1, Dishonored 2 usw. usf.



> 2. Ein Titel ist auch dann nicht unfertig, wenn irgendwann DLCs erscheinen. Die Leute scheinen zu vergessen, dass DLCs zu allererst lediglich und ausschließlich zusätzlicher Content sind, die man nicht kaufen muss und die keinerlei Auswirkungen auf das Release-Spiel haben. Natürlich gibt es auch hier wieder negative Beispiele, in denen essenzielle Inhalte als DLCs verkauft wurden. Aber mehr als genug Beispiele, in denen das Hauptspiel gänzlich und ohne DLCs auskam. Niemals hatte ich beispielsweise in Mass Effect 2 das Gefühl, dass da irgendwas fehlte, bevor DLCs released wurden. Und ich habe mich wirklich ausgiebig mit dem Spiel beschäftigt. DLCs dienen dazu, das Spiel auch langfristig noch interessant zu gestalten (die Umsetzung dabei ist hierbei zweitrangig) und natürlich auch, um mehr an dem Spiel zu verdienen.



Kann man so und so sehen. Für mich ist ein Spiel vollständig, wenn ALLES vorhanden ist, inkl. aller DLCs etc., klar, die braucht man oft nicht aber schön sie zu haben ist es dennoch. Vielleicht braucht man Rüstung X nicht, die es als DLC gibt, aber wenn sie gut ist und man sie im Spiel halt hat, dann ist das auch kein Minuspunkt. Und ich warte halt inzwischen lieber und kaufe mir dann das Komplettpaket als das ich ein altes Spiel noch mal wieder anschmeiße, bloß weil da ein neues Addon erschienen ist. 



> 1. Das war nicht auf dich persönlich gemünzt. Aber "Must have"-Titel kommen in der Regel von Herstellern, denen man vertraut. Quasi "Lieblings"-Entwickler.


Diese Leute kaufen ohnehin nur sehr wenige Spiele. 
Ich bin da einfach nirgends beschränkt, außer Sportspiele, damit kann ich in der Regel nichts anfangen, es sei denn es ist Funsport.



> 2. Premiumpreis? Ich spreche vom Vollpreis. Das sind zwei Paar Schuhe. Aber wenn du meinst, dass die Veröffentlichungspolitik grässlich und widerlich ist...wieso kaufst du dir die Spiele dann noch? Sei doch einfach so konsequent und kaufe sie dir gar nicht. Denn so unterstützt du den Hersteller ja trotzdem. Und auch wenn du nicht den Vollpreis zahlst, zeigst du damit dennoch irgendwo, dass du es zumindest billigst. Sorry, sei mir nicht böse, aber DAS ist wirklich absolut unglaubwürdig und völlig inkonsequent. ^^


Nein! Völlig falsch! 
Wenn ich das nicht zum Vollpreis kaufe, dann zeige ich nicht, das ich das billige, sondern gerade, das ich das nicht billige, ihre Titel aber generell eigentlich mag.



> 3. Richtig. Aber bringt der einzelnen Firma ja weniger, wenn du ihr weniger Geld in die Tasche schiebst.


Wenn ich ihr gar kein Geld gebe, weil ich nichts von ihnen kaufe bringt ihnen das noch weniger. Und das musst du auf die Masse der Käufer umlegen.



> 4. Wenn du an der Stelle noch fragen musst, wo die Logik ist, hast du nicht verstanden, was ich meine. Wer nicht bereit ist, selbst für Must Have-Titel auch mal ein wenig mehr zu münzen, der hat meiner Meinung nach das falsche Hobby. Ich bin bereit dazu, wähle aber auf der anderen Seite konsequenterweise aber kritischer aus, was ich mir kaufe und was nicht. Ich kann es bei "nice to have"-Titeln durchaus nachvollziehen, dass man da lieber wartet und später für weniger zugreift. Aber gerade Must Have-Titel sind es doch wert, dass man da mehr zahlt, oder nicht? Deswegen sind sie doch "must have".


Du hast da deine eigene Logik und versuchst sie als allgemeingültig anzusehen. 

Meine Logik ist eben, selbst bei einem "must have" kann ich warten, wenn ich weiß, dass der Titel noch reift. Ich musste ja eh warten von der ersten Ankündigung an, durch diverse Verschiebungen etc. da macht es für mich keinen Unterschied auch mal ein Jahr länger zu warten. 
Gerade als Japano Game Zocker ist man es außerdem ohnehin gewohnt, dass Titel hier erst ein, zwei, drei oder noch mehr Jahre später hier erscheinen als im Heimatland. Siehe etwa das aktuelle Yakuza, Tales of Berseria oder Persona 5, die z.T. seit Monaten von den Asiaten auf Twitch gezockt werden, wo wir nur neidisch schauen können, weil sie erst irgendwann kommendes Jahr hier erscheinen.

Und ich habe sicher nicht das falsche Hobby, ich zocke intensiv seit 30 Jahren, es gibt kaum einen verrückteren Spielefreak als mich! Es gibt nur wenige Leute mit mehr PCs und Konsolen als ich und von Spielen wollen wir gar nicht erst reden, da liegen locker 2000 Spielepackungen im Keller. 
Das heißt aber eben nicht, dass ich Geld scheiße oder einfach blind hinauswerfe, ich bin alt und geduldig und ich bin Genießer. 



> Und gerade bei dir scheint dieses Hobby nichts halbes und nichts ganzes zu sein. Einerseits findest du die Veröffentlichungspolitik grässlich und widerlich...auf der anderen Seite hast du Must Have-Titel, für die du aber nicht bereit bist, den Vollpreis zu zahlen, aus voran besagten Gründen. Obwohl du eben diese Veröffentlichungspolitik am Ende doch durch deinen Kauf unterstützt, wenn auch durch weniger bezahltes Geld. Aber unterstützen tust du es... Du kannst das drehen und wenden, wie du willst, aber das ist schlicht und ergreifend absolut inkonsequent.


Nein, ist es nicht! 
Es ist überlegtes vorgehen.
Ich bin unempfindlich gegenüber Hypes und ich bin von praktisch nichts ein blinder Fanboy. 
Ich lasse mich nicht mitreißen und schmeiße mein Geld nicht zum Fenster raus oder opfere es für wenige Titel, wenn ich dafür mehrere erstklassige kaufen kann, schließlich gibt es meist nicht nur ein gutes Spiel sondern eben drei, oder vier auf einmal. Und ich brauche dann auf keines verzichten ...



> Wenn nicht ein anderes Hobby, dann doch wenigstens mal über diese Punkte nachdenken und reflektieren, ob man das eigene Konsumverhalten nicht doch mal überdenken sollte.   Wenn ich etwas nicht gutheiße, dann will ich damit auch nichts zu tun haben und unterstütze es auch nicht. Heißt in diesem konkreten Fall: Ich kaufe einfach GAR NICHTS von Publisher/Entwickler X und Y.


Jupp, sollten du und andere Sofortkäufer wirklich mal drüber nachdenken, ob das so schlau ist, was ihr da tut ...



> Das ist dann deine persönliche Entscheidung. Für mich wäre es raus geworfenes Geld, weswegen ich mich davor hüte, Bundles zu kaufen oder nochmal im Sale für 50 Eier n paar Spiele zu kaufen. Weniger ist mehr. Und so habe ich auch die Chance und die Zeit, mich mit den Games, die ich kaufe, auch deutlich intensiver auseinanderzusetzen. Für mehr Titel fehlt mir dann auch ohnehin die Zeit.


Ich bin schnell gelangweilt. Die meisten Games spiele ich vielleicht zehn bis 20 Stunden, nur die mich wirklich fesseln dann auch teilweise deutlich mehr. Deswegen möchte ich aber nicht auf die Kurzzeitspiele, auch wenn ich sie oftmals nicht durchspiele, verzichten, schlicht weil ich gerne die Erfahrung haben möchte, sie zu kennen. Wie gesagt, Gaming ist mein großes Hobby und ich will da immer allumfassend im Bilde sein. 



> Und ja, auch wenn ein Spiel etwas älter ist, würde ich noch ein wenig mehr als nur 10 oder 20 Euro zahlen, wenn es gut ist. Das Alter macht ein Spiel ja nun nicht schlechter. Hätte ich z.B. Skyrim nicht vorher schon gehabt, hätte ich mir die SE für den veranschlagten Preis von rund 40 Euro durchaus gekauft.


Nein, 40 Euro wäre mir einfach zu viel gewesen, ich hatte damals die Legendary für 25 gekauft, das war voll in Ordnung. Aber für 40 Euro muss es dann wirklich schon ein sehr spezieller Titel sein. 



> An der Stelle möchte ich auch mal klarstellen, dass der Vollpreis ja nun grundsätzlich nicht mit "60 Euro" definiert ist. Der Vollpreis ist einfach das, was der Publisher für sein Spiel verlangt. Und wenn der Publisher meint, sein Spiel für 45 Euro zu verkaufen, ist das genauso der Vollpreis, wie die 60 Euro für jeden x-ten CoD-Ableger.


Ja, oder mit Season Pass und Co. bei vielen aktuellen Titeln auch mal 100 Euro oder 120 Euro oder noch mehr ... 



> Kurzum...man sollte schon genauer heraus filtern, welche Spiele es wert sind und welche nicht. "Geiz ist geil" ist blöd. Und einfach nicht für förderlich für Entwickler, die es verdienen. Und langfristig auch nicht förderlich für die Branche an sich und auch nicht für den Kunden.


"Geiz ist geil" ist nicht per se blöd. 1. schrieb ich 1000 Mal, ich gebe die gleiche Summe X aus, nur halt verteilt auf mehr Firmen, so haben also mehr Entwickler was davon und nicht nur einige wenige. 2. Wer sein Geld einfach so rausschmeißt und verschenkt, der ist einfach nur dumm, sorry, wer den Kreuzer nicht ehrt, der ist des Talers nicht wert. 

Also, ich habe hier einen Stapel Spiele ungespielt liegen. Dann kommt "must have" Spiel XYZ raus, kann ich für 40 - 60 Euro kaufen, muss ich aber nicht, ich kann auch abwarten bis alle Bugs gefixt, alle DLCs erschienen sind und ich so ein Jahr später für den halben Preis das insgesamt beste Spielerlebnis bekomme, dass der Titel bieten kann. So einfach ist das. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich dann meinen Pile of Shame schon ein wenig weiter abarbeiten können. Eine absolute Gewinnsituation für mich. Und darum geht es, um mich. Wie ich schon schrieb, der Publisher ist mir so was von völlig egal, ich kenne ihn nicht, er ist kein persönlicher Freund sondern irgend ein fremder, der mein gutes, schwer verdientes Geld will. Dafür erwarte ich was. Und der Markt ist eben überschwemmt mit tollen Spielen, wenn er mich als Kunde will, dann muss er liefern, nicht ich.


----------



## Chronik (25. November 2016)

prof92 schrieb:


> Ein großer keysshop hat es gerade fuer 23.99 im Angebot



Meinst RimWorld oder GTA V und wie heißt der keystore?


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ...



Ich werd jetzt nicht auf jeden Punkt eingehen.  Und ich will dir auch nicht auf den Schlips treten, keinesfalls. Das mal vornweg. 

1. Ich habe lang und breit erklärt, auch auf Basis eigener Erfahrungen, warum ich meine Vorgehensweise für schlauer halte. 
Übrigens habe ich NIE behauptet, ich wäre ein "Sofortkäufer".  Das hast du mir unterstellt. Du hast, glaube ich, überhaupt gar nicht verstanden, was ich sagen wollte. 

Vollpreis zahlen ist NICHT gleich Releasekauf. Ich kaufe mir die wenigsten Spiele zum Release. Aber eben später. Ich schmeiße auch mein Geld nicht einfach zum Fenster raus. Das habe ich ja wohl nun eindeutig und mehrmals formuliert, wie ich es handhabe. Da ist nichts mit "zum Fenster raus werfen".  Ich zahle zwar gern den Vollpreis...beschäftige mich dann aber auch sehr ausgiebig mit diesen Spielen und finde auch Gefallen an diesen Spielen. Auch wenn es Fehler gibt, wie zuletzt in Dishonored 2. 

Ja, du kaufst dir günstig Spiele und sparst vlt. auf kurzfristiger Sicht. Aber dass DU Geld für Spiele zum Fenster raus wirfst (wie viel, sei mal dahin gestellt), die du eben noch nie gespielt oder nie durch gespielt hast, will dir nicht in den Sinn kommen, oder? So wie du es handhabst, klingt es für mich eher nach "Geld zum Fenster raus werfen" als jemand, der sich im Jahr drei, vier Spiele zum Vollpreis kauft, sich dann aber auch ausgiebig mit denen beschäftigt. Ein "Genießer" handelt da doch anders. Ich genieße nicht bei FastFood. Das Zeug hau ich mir rein, weil ich Hunger auf was schnelles habe. Genießen tue ich ein 5-Gänge-Menü im Restaurant, was ich mir nicht regelmäßig leisten kann.

Für mich ist das genau das, was ich kritisierte: Spiele kaufen, weil sie günstig zu haben sind. Und meine These bestätigst du ja irgendwo auch damit, wenn du sagst, du langweilst dich schnell und spielst viele Spiele gar nicht erst oder nicht ganz durch. Das ist alles andere als wohlüberlegt und nichts anderes als "Geiz ist geil" in Reinform. Du kaufst dir Bundles und Spiele, weil sie günstig sind und nicht, weil sie gut sind. Da kannst du argumentieren, wie du willst. Auch wenn du dadurch bereits öfter positiv überrascht wurdest. Wurde ich damals bei Dark Souls auch, als ich es mir aus Neugierde für n 10er erstanden habe. Daher habe ich mir auch die Nachfolger für den Vollpreis gekauft. 
Ich zahle jedenfalls für nichts, bzw. kaufe nichts, bei dem ich mir nicht sicher bin, dass ich es auch ausgiebig nutze. 

Und ich kaufe mir zu einem Spiel nicht jeden DLC. Die meisten sind es mir nicht wert und das Fehlen selbiger schmälert den Spielspaß im Hauptspiel überhaupt nicht. MP-Spiele zocke ich nicht, ich zocke auch keine kurzen Egoshooter mehr. 


2. Wenn du schnell gelangweilt bist und ein Spiel meist kaum mehr als 10-20 Stunden spielst, obwohl es möglicherweise noch deutlich mehr zu sehen gibt, solltest du mMn wirklich deinen Fokus auf andere, kürzere Spiele legen. ^^ In The Witcher 3 z.B. habe ich mittlerweile mitsamt allen DLCs über 700h investiert. Für mich war der Vollpreis und das Geld für den Season Pass absolut gut investiertes Geld. The Order 1886 würde ich mir z.B. erst gar nicht kaufen, weil es mir für den Preis nicht genug bietet. Also bin ich so konsequent und kaufe es mir eben gar nicht. Weil mein Interesse an dem Spiel nicht groß genug ist. Die Liste könnte ich noch lange weiter führen. 
3. Nochmal: DLCs (oder eben Season Pass) sind optionale Inhalte. Der Preis dafür hat nichts mit dem Releasepreis, also dem Vollpreis zu tun. 
4. Richtig, der Publisher muss liefern und deine Erwartungen erfüllen. Aber du als Kunde bist Teil der Wirtschaft und trägst damit auch dazu bei, dass diese "widerwärtigen" Veröffentlichungspolitiken immernoch Gang und Gebe sind. Entweder, du stehst den "widerwärtigen Veröffentlichungspolitiken" entsprechend entgegen, indem du AAA-Titel einfach gar nicht kaufst, oder du hast halt Pech gehabt und du bleibst inkonsequent. 

Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, aber von uns beiden bin nicht ich derjenige, der Geld zum Fenster raus wirft. Wie viel das jetzt nun ist, das ist, wie gesagt, zweitrangig. 

Ich habe auch einfach nicht die Zeit, zig Spiele zu zocken. Also muss ich eben konsequent und kritisch auswählen, was ich kaufe und was nicht. 
Aber um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen: Ich kaufe mir nicht ausschließlich Spiele zum Vollpreis. Es gibt auch mal Spiele, die ich noch nicht kenne, die aber mein Interesse geweckt haben und die ich dann eben für 20 Euro oder weniger kaufe. Meist sind das Spiele, die schon länger auf dem Markt sind, die aber an mir vorbei gingen.


Am Ende bleibt zu sagen: 
Die schiere Menge an Sales halte ich nach wie vor für blödsinnig und nicht förderlich. Eher für schädlich.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. November 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> Meinst RimWorld oder GTA V und wie heißt der keystore?


Der "Keystore" heißt Amazon und du bekommst sogar eine Disc... 

https://www.amazon.de/Grand-Theft-A...?ie=UTF8&qid=1480097484&sr=8-1&keywords=gta+v


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. November 2016)

Was diese Diskussion hier betrifft. Man kann es aus verschiedenen Sichten sehen. Bei mir ist es so, dass ich noch genauso die Vollpreisspiele kaufen, wie es vorher war, wenn mich ein Spiel wirklich interessiert. Durch die Aktionen aber kauf ich noch zusätzliche Spiele. Für 5 oder 10 Euro kauft man dann auch mal etwas, was man sonst zum Vollpreis nie anrühren würde, weil man nicht wüsste, ob es einem gefällt. Bei 5-10 Euro denkt man sich aber dann mal: "Hmm schauste dir das mal an."
Seit den Aktionen geb ich also sogar mehr(!) Geld aus als vorher und unterstütze mehr Entwickler. 
Also bei mir ist dann quasi genau das Gegenteil von dem, was hier diskutiert wurde.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. November 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe lang und breit erklärt, auch auf Basis eigener Erfahrungen, warum ich meine Vorgehensweise für schlauer halte.


Selbstverständlich, jeder soll das so handhaben, wie er es für sich am schlausten / besten hält und wie es seinen Spielgewohnheiten entspricht.



> Vollpreis zahlen ist NICHT gleich Releasekauf. Ich kaufe mir die wenigsten Spiele zum Release. Aber eben später. Ich schmeiße auch mein Geld nicht einfach zum Fenster raus. Das habe ich ja wohl nun eindeutig und mehrmals formuliert, wie ich es handhabe. Da ist nichts mit "zum Fenster raus werfen".  Ich zahle zwar gern den Vollpreis...beschäftige mich dann aber auch sehr ausgiebig mit diesen Spielen und finde auch Gefallen an diesen Spielen. Auch wenn es Fehler gibt, wie zuletzt in Dishonored 2.


Warum sollte ich Vollpreis für "alte" Spiele zahlen, wenn es gleichwertige ähnlich alte Titel erheblich günstiger gibt? 
Und wie ich schrieb, ich mag keine Fehler und finde es alleine deswegen besser zu warten. 



> Ja, du kaufst dir günstig Spiele und sparst vlt. auf kurzfristiger Sicht. Aber dass DU Geld für Spiele zum Fenster raus wirfst (wie viel, sei mal dahin gestellt), die du eben noch nie gespielt oder nie durch gespielt hast, will dir nicht in den Sinn kommen, oder? So wie du es handhabst, klingt es für mich eher nach "Geld zum Fenster raus werfen" als jemand, der sich im Jahr drei, vier Spiele zum Vollpreis kauft, sich dann aber auch ausgiebig mit denen beschäftigt. Ein "Genießer" handelt da doch anders. Ich genieße nicht bei FastFood. Das Zeug hau ich mir rein, weil ich Hunger auf was schnelles habe. Genießen tue ich ein 5-Gänge-Menü im Restaurant, was ich mir nicht regelmäßig leisten kann.


Ich genieße die Spiele durchaus, einige halt länger als andere. Ich bin auch ein recht langsamer und intensiver Spieler. Für mich ist das eben kein Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen, wenn ich für ein Spiel sagen wir 5 Euro gezahlt habe und dann vielleicht nur 5 - 10 Stunden spiele, weil es mich nicht so fesselt oder weil es generell ein eher kurzer Titel ist. Viel schlimmer wäre es, wenn ich mir ein Spiel für 50 Euro kaufe und es mir dann nach ein paar Stunden nicht mehr gefällt und ich mich wegen der Ausgabe dann quasi genötigt sehe mich da durchzuquälen.



> Für mich ist das genau das, was ich kritisierte: Spiele kaufen, weil sie günstig zu haben sind. Und meine These bestätigst du ja irgendwo auch damit, wenn du sagst, du langweilst dich schnell und spielst viele Spiele gar nicht erst oder nicht ganz durch. Das ist alles andere als wohlüberlegt und nichts anderes als "Geiz ist geil" in Reinform. Du kaufst dir Bundles und Spiele, weil sie günstig sind und nicht, weil sie gut sind. Da kannst du argumentieren, wie du willst. Auch wenn du dadurch bereits öfter positiv überrascht wurdest. Wurde ich damals bei Dark Souls auch, als ich es mir aus Neugierde für n 10er erstanden habe. Daher habe ich mir auch die Nachfolger für den Vollpreis gekauft.
> Ich zahle jedenfalls für nichts, bzw. kaufe nichts, bei dem ich mir nicht sicher bin, dass ich es auch ausgiebig nutze.


Wie gesagt, wenn ich ein Bundle wegen ein, zwei erstklassigen Spielen kaufe, die ich dann auch zocke und dann noch ein wenig Beifang bei ist, wo ich nur mal kurz reinschaue oder mal ein, zwei Stündchen zocke, dann sehe ich das nicht als Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen. Diese Bundles kosten ja selten mehr als zehn Euro. 

Und nicht falsch verstehen, ich zocke einige Titel durchaus 100 und mehr Stunden, wenn sie mich begeistern. Aber ich mag dann manchmal auch die kurzweilige Abwechslung zu den ausufernden RPGs. 



> Und ich kaufe mir zu einem Spiel nicht jeden DLC. Die meisten sind es mir nicht wert und das Fehlen selbiger schmälert den Spielspaß im Hauptspiel überhaupt nicht. MP-Spiele zocke ich nicht, ich zocke auch keine kurzen Egoshooter mehr.


Ist ja deine Entscheidung, für mich ist es eben kein Minuspunkt, wenn ein Spiel vollständig ist oder wenn es kurz und kurzweilig ist. 

Im Moment spiele ich z.B. hauptsächlich Dragon Age Inquisition und zwischendurch lege ich dann gerne zur Abwechslung immer mal wieder gerne ein Stündchen Grim Dawn ein. 




> 2. Wenn du schnell gelangweilt bist und ein Spiel meist kaum mehr als 10-20 Stunden spielst, obwohl es möglicherweise noch deutlich mehr zu sehen gibt, solltest du mMn wirklich deinen Fokus auf andere, kürzere Spiele legen. ^^


Ich spiele am liebsten Rollenspiele und die sind nun einmal lang. 



> In The Witcher 3 z.B. habe ich mittlerweile mitsamt allen DLCs über 700h investiert. Für mich war der Vollpreis und das Geld für den Season Pass absolut gut investiertes Geld. The Order 1886 würde ich mir z.B. erst gar nicht kaufen, weil es mir für den Preis nicht genug bietet. Also bin ich so konsequent und kaufe es mir eben gar nicht. Weil mein Interesse an dem Spiel nicht groß genug ist. Die Liste könnte ich noch lange weiter führen.


So, genau hier liegt der Unterschied, ich würde The Order, wenn es günstig ist, durchaus kaufen und halt dann ein paar Stündchen meinen Spaß mit haben. Und ich sehe nicht, was daran so schlimm ist oder falsch sein soll!?



> 3. Nochmal: DLCs (oder eben Season Pass) sind optionale Inhalte. Der Preis dafür hat nichts mit dem Releasepreis, also dem Vollpreis zu tun.


Sehe ich eben anders. Das komplette Spiel bedeutet für mich eben, alle Inhalte die es gibt. Gerade bei Titeln, die ich intensiv zocke wie Skyrim, Witcher oder Dragon Age will ich da schon ALLES haben. Bei anderen Spielen kann ich drauf verzichten, ist halt dann oft eine Preisfrage, wenn der Titel ohne DLCs erheblich günstiger ist verzichte ich eben darauf, insbesondere wenn klar ist, dass ich ihn nicht so intensiv wie oben genannte RPGs spielen werde. Aber gerade bei RPGs will ich doch bitte das Komplettpaket.



> 4. Richtig, der Publisher muss liefern und deine Erwartungen erfüllen. Aber du als Kunde bist Teil der Wirtschaft und trägst damit auch dazu bei, dass diese "widerwärtigen" Veröffentlichungspolitiken immernoch Gang und Gebe sind. Entweder, du stehst den "widerwärtigen Veröffentlichungspolitiken" entsprechend entgegen, indem du AAA-Titel einfach gar nicht kaufst, oder du hast halt Pech gehabt und du bleibst inkonsequent.


Seufz, irgendwie verdrehst du da aber drastisch die Tatsachen. Ich würde solches Verhalten unterstützen, wenn ich vorbestelle, Season Pässe kaufe usw. stattdessen warte ich grundsätzlich auf die GotY Editionen. 



> Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, aber von uns beiden bin nicht ich derjenige, der Geld zum Fenster raus wirft. Wie viel das jetzt nun ist, das ist, wie gesagt, zweitrangig.


Sehe ich eben anders. Ich habe früher auch viele Spiele zum Vollpreis gekauft und mich dann regelmäßig geärgert, wenn ich sie trotz z.B. guter Tests dann nach einer Weile desinteressiert zur Seite gepackt habe, weil sie mich nicht so fesseln konnten. Heute kaufe ich für das Geld halt fünf oder mehr Spiele, wenn dann zwei tolle, die ich lang spiele, zwei mittelmäßige, die ich ein paar stündchen spiele und ein schlechtes, was ich nur anspiele dabei habe, dann sehe ich das durchaus als erheblichen Preis / Leistungsgewinn und ich erhalte weitaus mehr für mein Geld.



> Ich habe auch einfach nicht die Zeit, zig Spiele zu zocken. Also muss ich eben konsequent und kritisch auswählen, was ich kaufe und was nicht.


Ich auch nicht, auch deswegen reicht es mir gelegentlich, einige Spiele eben nur mal kurz zu zocken und zu sehen, wie sie sind. Einfach weil ich Interesse daran habe.



> Aber um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen: Ich kaufe mir nicht ausschließlich Spiele zum Vollpreis. Es gibt auch mal Spiele, die ich noch nicht kenne, die aber mein Interesse geweckt haben und die ich dann eben für 20 Euro oder weniger kaufe. Meist sind das Spiele, die schon länger auf dem Markt sind, die aber an mir vorbei gingen.


Und um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen, ich kaufe ja auch durchaus ganz selten noch mal ein Vollpreisspiel. Das letzte war z.B. Tokyo Mirage Sessions. Das ist halt dann lohnenswert nicht zu warten, wenn klar ist, dass das Spiel ohnehin kaum im Preis fallen wird. Und auch gerade in dem Fall wollte ich gerne auch zeigen, dass es sich für den Hersteller lohnt, solche unbekannten Perlen bei uns rauszubringen, was ja leider immer noch viel zu selten geschieht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. November 2016)

Wie gesagt, bisher hatte ich mit jedem Spiel, dass ich mir gekauft habe, jede Menge Spaß. Natürlich war Spiel X besser als Spiel Y und sicher war ich stellenweise auch ernüchtert. Aber ich würde nicht behaupten, dass ich irgendwelche Fehlkäufe gemacht habe. 

Und wenn mir ein Spiel ganz besonders gut gefällt, dann freue ich mich sogar darüber, wenn gute DLCs dazu raus kommen. Wie eben bei The Witcher 3 oder Skyrim. Dann zahle ich auch gern für diese DLCs, solange ich auch gut unterhalten werde. Einfach, um den Entwickler in seiner gut geleisteten Arbeit zu unterstützen. Und ich denke, daran ist wohl nichts falsch. 

Aber unsere Diskussion ändert nichts daran, dass ich die schiere Menge an Sales und Keyshops für äußerst schädlich halte. Ja, die meisten Verkäufe werden in den ersten paar Wochen generiert und durch günstigere Angebote kann der Hersteller noch lange nach Release auf Verkäufe hoffen. Das ist ja erstmal gar nicht so blöd und auch völlig okay. Aber dadurch werden Untugenden gefördert, wie "Geiz ist geil" und selbst sehr gute Spiele sind am Ende nicht gut genug, um sie sich auch mal für mehr als 30 Euro zu kaufen. Das ist unfair Entwicklern gegenüber, die wirklich gute Arbeit leisten. 

Und die Ausrede, dass heutige AAA-Titel in aller Regel unfertig auf den Markt kommen, stimmt mMn überhaupt nicht. Es gibt diese unfertigen AAA-Titel, weswegen ich es auch nachvollziehen kann, dass man lieber Patches abwartet, aber die meisten laufen in der Regel möglichst bugfrei und sauber. 

Ganz abgesehen von der Übersättigung, die die Menge an Sales mit sich bringt. Kaum einer spielt doch die Spiele, die er sich da für fünf Euro kauft. Hand aufs Herz...wie groß ist die Pile of Shame in eurer Steamliste mittlerweile? ^^ 
Durch Sales wird, um es kurz zu machen, ein ziemlich verantwortungsloses Konsumverhalten gefördert.


----------

